# Bradd Free tips



## Bradd (Jun 24, 2022)

Hello, I"m a semi experienced tipster, active on OLBG and betting insider for 2 years now. I will be sharing some of my picks here as well.


----------



## Bradd (Jun 24, 2022)

*Guangzhou City vs Changchun Yatai
China Super League*
Over 2.5 goals​Odds : @1.80


----------



## Bradd (Jun 25, 2022)

*Aksu vs Shakhter Karagandy
Premier League*
Aksu wins​Odds: @2.50


----------



## Bradd (Jun 27, 2022)

*Kalmar FF vs IFK Vaernamo
Allsvenskan
*
*Kalmar FF to win*​


----------



## Bradd (Jun 27, 2022)

*Alison van Uytvanck vs Emma Raducanu
Grand Slam*

Emma Raducanu to win​Odds : 2.50


----------



## Bradd (Jun 27, 2022)

*Spain U19 vs Italy U19
EURO U-19 (women)*

Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.91


----------



## Bradd (Jun 27, 2022)

*Sirius vs IFK Gothenburg
Allsvenskan*

Over 3.75 goals​Odds: @4.10


----------



## Bradd (Jun 27, 2022)

*Universidad San Martin vs Deportivo Municipal
Primera Division*


Universidad San Martin +0.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.86


----------



## Bradd (Jun 27, 2022)

*Halmstads BK vs Trelleborgs FF
Superettan*


Halmstads BK to win​Odds: @1.61


----------



## Bradd (Jun 28, 2022)

*France U19 vs Israel U19
EURO U-19*

Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Jun 28, 2022)

*Joenkoepings Soedra vs Oergryte FF
Superettan*

Joenkoepings Soedra to win​Odds: @2.70


----------



## Bradd (Jun 28, 2022)

*Jeonbuk FC vs Suwon Bluewings
Cup*

Over 1.5 goals in 2nd half​Odds: @2.30


----------



## Bradd (Jun 28, 2022)

*Iwaki FC vs Tegevajaro Miyazaki
J. League 3*

Iwaki FC to win​Odds: @1.89


----------



## Bradd (Jun 28, 2022)

*Santos FC vs Flamengo
Serie A*

Santos FC to win​Odds: @2.87


----------



## Bradd (Jul 1, 2022)

*Israel U19 vs England U19
EURO U-19*


England U19 -1.00 (AH)7​Odds: @1.62


----------



## Bradd (Jul 1, 2022)

*Jiangxi Beidamen vs Beijing Technology
China League*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.23


----------



## Bradd (Jul 1, 2022)

*Italy vs Spain
Friendlies (women)*


Italy +2.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.82


----------



## Bradd (Jul 1, 2022)

*Sichuan Jiuniu vs Shenyang Urban FC
China League*

Shenyang Urban FC +0.50 in 2nd half (AH)​Odds; @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Jul 1, 2022)

*Amiens vs Oostende
Club Friendlies*


Under 3.5 goals​Odds: @1.50


----------



## Bradd (Jul 1, 2022)

*Daejeon Korail vs Yangju Citizens
K3 League*


Yangju Citizens +0.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.72


----------



## Bradd (Jul 1, 2022)

*Neptunas Klaipeda vs Babrungas
1. Division*


Babrungas to win or draw​Odds: @2.63


----------



## Bradd (Jul 1, 2022)

*Daejeon Korail vs Yangju Citizens
K3 League

*
*Yangju Citizens to win Draw No Bet*​Odds: @2.33


----------



## Bradd (Jul 1, 2022)

*Kunshan FC vs Nanjing City FC
China League*


Under 1 goals in 1st half​Odds: @1.98


----------



## Bradd (Jul 1, 2022)

*Finn Harps vs Shamrock Rovers
Premier Division*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Jul 1, 2022)

*GIF Sundsvall vs Malmoe FF
Allsvenskan*


GIF Sundsvall +1.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.88


----------



## Bradd (Jul 2, 2022)

*FC Lahti vs FC Inter Turku
Veikkausliga*


FC Inter Turku to win​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Jul 2, 2022)

*Helsingborg vs Kalmar FF
Allsvenskan*

Kalmar FF -0.25 (AH)​Odds: @1.82


----------



## Bradd (Jul 2, 2022)

*Odds Ballklubb vs Bodoe/Glimt
Eliteserien*


Bodoe/Glimt -1.00 (AH)​Odds: @2.35


----------



## Bradd (Jul 2, 2022)

*Hartberg vs SKN St. Poelten
Club Friendlies*


SKN St. Poelten +0.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.80


----------



## Bradd (Jul 2, 2022)

*Bahia de Feira vs Caldense
Serie D*


Bahia de Feira -1.00 (AH)​Odds: 1.77


----------



## Bradd (Jul 2, 2022)

*TJK Legion vs Flora Tallinn
Meistriliiga

*
*Both teams to score: yes*​Odds : @2.51


----------



## Bradd (Jul 5, 2022)

*Malmoe FF vs Vikingur Reykjavik
Champions League*


Vikingur Reykjavik +1.50 (AH)​Odds: @2.18


----------



## Bradd (Jul 5, 2022)

*Daejeon Citizen vs Ansan Greeners
K-League 2*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Jul 5, 2022)

*TNS vs Linfield
Champions League*


TNS to win​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Jul 5, 2022)

*Oergryte FF vs Oerebro
Superettan

*
*Under 2.5 goals*​Odds: @1.80


----------



## Bradd (Jul 5, 2022)

*Halmstads BK vs Joenkoepings Soedra
Superettan*


Draw in 1st half​Odds: @2.50


----------



## Bradd (Jul 5, 2022)

*Lech Poznan vs Qarabag FK
Champions League*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.00


----------



## Bradd (Jul 6, 2022)

*EIF vs IF Gnistan
Ykkonen*

EIF to win​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Jul 6, 2022)

*Lesotho vs Malawi
COSAFA Cup*


Malawi to win​Odds: @2.02


----------



## Bradd (Jul 6, 2022)

*Tobol Kostanay vs Ferencvaros
Champions League*


Ferencvaros to win​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Jul 6, 2022)

*Always Ready vs Nacional Potosi
Primera Division*


Always Ready to win​Odds: @1.60


----------



## Bradd (Jul 6, 2022)

*Auda vs BFC Daugavpils
Virsliga*


Auda to win 1st half​Odds: @2.21


----------



## Bradd (Jul 6, 2022)

*Union Berlin vs Eintracht Braunschweig
Club Friendlies*


Eintracht Braunschweig +1.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.76


----------



## Bradd (Jul 6, 2022)

*MP vs Pargas IF
Ykkonen*


MP to win 1st half​Odds: @2.11


----------



## Bradd (Jul 6, 2022)

*Suwon FC vs FC Seoul
K-League 1

*
*Suwon FC +0.25 (AH)*​Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Jul 6, 2022)

*Carlos A. Mannucci vs FBC Melgar
Primera Division*


FBC Melgar -1.00 (AH)​Odds: @2.85


----------



## Bradd (Jul 6, 2022)

*SJK vs Honka
Veikkausliga*

Honka to win​Odds: @2.25


----------



## Bradd (Jul 7, 2022)

*Shanghai Shenhua vs Hebei FC
Super League

*
*Hebei FC +2.50 (AH)*​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Jul 7, 2022)

*FC Jazz vs GrIFK Grankulla
Kakkonen*

GrIFK Grankulla (+1) (EH)​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Jul 7, 2022)

*KF Shkendija vs Ararat
Europa Conference League 1*


Both teams to score: no​odds: @2.10


----------



## Bradd (Jul 7, 2022)

*Beijing Guoan vs Meizhou Hakka
Super League*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.90


----------



## pr1m3betting (Jul 7, 2022)

Hi, i'm just trying new strategies to get more chance of winning on betting. The must efficient i'm using for now allow me to get more than $1000. Feel free to check it and let me know if work's for you.


----------



## Bradd (Jul 7, 2022)

*Borac Banja Luka vs B36 Torshavn
Europa Conference League 1*


B36 Torshavn +1.50 (AH)​Odds: @2.08


----------



## Bradd (Jul 7, 2022)

*HB Torshavn vs Newtown
Europa Conference League 1*


Newtown to win 2nd half​Odds: @5.10


----------



## Bradd (Jul 7, 2022)

Pogon Szczecin vs KR Reykjavik
Europa Conference League 1

KR Reykjavik +2.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Jul 7, 2022)

pr1m3betting said:


> Hi, i'm just trying new strategies to get more chance of winning on betting. The must efficient i'm using for now allow me to get more than $1000. Feel free to check it and let me know if work's for you.


Very bad experience with 1xbet better avoid them.


----------



## Bradd (Jul 7, 2022)

*Flora Tallinn vs SJK
Europa Conference League 1*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.20


----------



## Bradd (Jul 7, 2022)

*Bryne vs Kongsvinger
1. Division*

Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.65


----------



## Bradd (Jul 8, 2022)

*Botev Plovdiv vs Hebar
First Professional League*


Both teams to score: yes​odds: @2.50


----------



## Bradd (Jul 8, 2022)

*Spain vs Finland
European Championship (women)

*
*Under 3.5 goals*​Odds: @1.86


----------



## Bradd (Jul 8, 2022)

*Drogheda United vs Dundalk
Premier Division*


Both teams to score: no​Odds : @1.86


----------



## Bradd (Jul 8, 2022)

*Viktoria Plzen vs St.Truiden
Club Friendlies*


Viktoria Plzen to win​Odds: @1.97


----------



## Bradd (Jul 8, 2022)

*Germany vs Denmark
European Championship (women)*


Germany to win​Odds: @1.61


----------



## Bradd (Jul 8, 2022)

*Lesotho vs Mauritius
COSAFA Cup

*
*Lesotho -1.00 (AH)*​Odds: @1.94


----------



## Bradd (Jul 8, 2022)

*Treaty United vs Longford Town
First Division*


Longford Town to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.71


----------



## Bradd (Jul 8, 2022)

*Nuernberg vs Arsenal
Club Friendlies

*
*Nuernberg +1.00 (AH)*​Odds: @1.71


----------



## Bradd (Jul 8, 2022)

*Chicago Bulls vs Dallas Mavericks
NBA Summer League

*
*Under 164.5 points*​Odds: @1.61


----------



## ken (Jul 8, 2022)

I'm already at 5 bet tailed and have a 4/5. Keep up!!


----------



## Bradd (Jul 9, 2022)

*Seattle Sounders FC vs Portland Timbers
Major League Soccer*


Portland Timbers +0.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.92


----------



## Bradd (Jul 9, 2022)

*Audax Italiano vs Huachipato
Primera Division*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.84


----------



## Bradd (Jul 9, 2022)

*Deportivo Madryn vs Flandria
Primera Nacional*


Under 2 goals​Odds: @1.63


----------



## Bradd (Jul 9, 2022)

*Sampaio Correa vs Ituano FC
Serie B*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.0


----------



## Bradd (Jul 9, 2022)

*Metropolitanos FC vs Hermanos Colmenarez
Primera Division*


Metropolitanos FC to win​Odds: @1.76


----------



## Bradd (Jul 9, 2022)

*Club Atletico Platense vs Newell's Old Boys
Liga Profesional*


Newell's Old Boys to win Draw No Bet​*Odds: 2.0*


----------



## Bradd (Jul 9, 2022)

*Agropecuario vs Atlanta
Primera Nacional*


Agropecuario -0.25 (AH)​Odds: @1.88


----------



## Bradd (Jul 12, 2022)

*Liverpool vs Manchester United
Club Friendlies*

Liverpool to win​Odds: @2.0


----------



## Bradd (Jul 12, 2022)

*Shakhter Karagandy vs Aksu
Premier League

*
*Shakhter Karagandy to win*​*Odds : @2.02*


----------



## Bradd (Jul 12, 2022)

*Vikingur Reykjavik vs Malmoe FF
Champions League*


Malmoe FF to win​Odds: @1.74


----------



## Bradd (Jul 12, 2022)

*Qarabag FK vs Lech Poznan
Champions League

*
*Under 2.5 goals*​Odds: @1.61


----------



## Bradd (Jul 12, 2022)

*RFS vs HJK
Champions League

*
*RFS to win Draw No Bet*​Odds: @1.71


----------



## Bradd (Jul 12, 2022)

*Denmark vs Finland
European Championship (women)*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds : @2.20


----------



## Bradd (Jul 12, 2022)

*Oerebro vs Trelleborgs FF
Superettan

*
*2nd half to have most goals*​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Jul 12, 2022)

*FC Lugano vs Inter
Club Friendlies*


Over 3.5 goals​Odds: @2.23


----------



## Bradd (Jul 12, 2022)

*Besiktas vs Viktoria Plzen
Club Friendlies*


Besiktas to win​Odds: @2.45


----------



## Bradd (Jul 14, 2022)

*FC Academy Pandev vs Lechia Gdansk
Europa Conference League 1

FC Academy Pandev +0.50 (AH)*
Odds: @2.07


----------



## Bradd (Jul 14, 2022)

*Europa FC vs Vikingur
Europa Conference League 1*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.00


----------



## Bradd (Jul 14, 2022)

*Ararat vs KF Shkendija
Europa Conference League 1

*
*Both teams to score: yes*​Odds: @1.87


----------



## Bradd (Jul 14, 2022)

*Ararat vs KF Shkendija
Europa Conference League 1*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Jul 14, 2022)

*Trabzonspor vs MTK Budapest
Club Friendlies

*
*Trabzonspor -1.50 (AH)*​Odds: @2.00


----------



## Bradd (Jul 16, 2022)

*Celtic vs Blackburn
Club Friendlies

*
*Blackburn (+1) (EH)*​Odds: @2.27


----------



## Bradd (Jul 16, 2022)

*IFK Norrkoeping vs Malmoe FF
Allsvenskan

*
*Malmoe FF to win*​Odds: @2.30


----------



## Bradd (Jul 16, 2022)

*Strumska Slava vs Sozopol
Second Professional League*


Strumska Slava to win​Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Jul 16, 2022)

*Gimnasia LP vs Colon
Liga Profesional

*
*Gimnasia LP to win*​Odds: @2.12


----------



## Bradd (Jul 16, 2022)

*Hamarkameratene vs Bodoe/Glimt
Eliteserien*


Bodoe/Glimt to win​Odds: @1.83


----------



## Bradd (Jul 16, 2022)

*Wieczysta Krakow vs Mallorca
Club Friendlies*


Wieczysta Krakow +3.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.81


----------



## Bradd (Jul 16, 2022)

*RB Leipzig vs Southampton
Club Friendlies*


RB Leipzig to win​Odds: @1.68


----------



## Bradd (Jul 16, 2022)

*Freiburg vs Rayo Vallecano
Club Friendlies*

Freiburg to win​Odds: @2.10


----------



## Bradd (Jul 16, 2022)

*Standard Liege vs Borussia Moenchengladbach
Club Friendlies*


Borussia Moenchengladbach to win​Odds: @1.51


----------



## Bradd (Jul 16, 2022)

*RB Leipzig vs Southampton
Club Friendlies

*
*RB Leipzig to win*​Odds: @1.71


----------



## Bradd (Jul 19, 2022)

*Dorados vs Atletico La Paz
Ascenso MX

*
*Dorados to win*​Odds: 2.00


----------



## Bradd (Jul 19, 2022)

*Bogota FC vs Atletico FC
Primera B*


Bogota FC to win​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Jul 19, 2022)

*FF Jaro vs SJK Akatemia
Ykkonen*


SJK Akatemia +1.00 (AH)​Odds: @2.04


----------



## Bradd (Jul 19, 2022)

*Libertad vs Olimpia
Division Profesional*


Libertad to win​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Jul 19, 2022)

*Kawasaki Frontale vs Paris Saint-Germain
Club Friendlies*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.43


----------



## Bradd (Jul 19, 2022)

*Argentinos Juniors vs Boca Juniors
Liga Profesional*


Boca Juniors 0.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.92


----------



## Bradd (Jul 19, 2022)

*Inter Miami CF vs Barcelona
Club Friendlies

*
*Over 3.5 goals*​Odds: @1.91


----------



## Bradd (Jul 19, 2022)

*Selangor vs Kuala Lumpur City
Super Liga*


Selangor to win​Odds: @1.82


----------



## Bradd (Jul 19, 2022)

*Dorados vs Atletico La Paz
Ascenso MX*


Dorados to win​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Jul 25, 2022)

*AEK Larnaca vs FC Midtjylland
Champions League*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.71


----------



## Bradd (Jul 25, 2022)

*Al Masry vs Eastern Company SC
Premier League*


Al Masry to win​Odds: @1.77


----------



## Bradd (Jul 25, 2022)

*Shkupi vs Dinamo Zagreb
Champions League

*
*Both teams to score: yes*​Odds: @2.28


----------



## Bradd (Jul 25, 2022)

*Velez Sarsfield vs Huracan
Liga Profesional

*
*Velez Sarsfield to win*​Odds: @2.20


----------



## Bradd (Jul 25, 2022)

*Union Espanola vs Curico Unido
Primera Division*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.97


----------



## Bradd (Jul 25, 2022)

*Coritiba vs Cuiaba
Serie A*


Coritiba -0.50 (AH)​Odds: @2.01


----------



## Bradd (Jul 25, 2022)

*Gimpo FC vs Bucheon FC 1995
K-League 2*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.0


----------



## Bradd (Jul 25, 2022)

*Union Espanola vs Curico Unido
Primera Division

*
*Union Espanola to win*​Odds: @2.50


----------



## Bradd (Jul 25, 2022)

*Union vs Godoy Cruz
Liga Profesional*


Godoy Cruz 0.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.88


----------



## Bradd (Jul 25, 2022)

*Paysandu vs Figueirense
Serie C*

Paysandu to win​Odds: @2.25


----------



## Bradd (Jul 28, 2022)

*APOEL Nicosia vs Botev Plovdiv
Europa Conference League 1

*
*Under 2.5 goals*​Odds: @1.81


----------



## Bradd (Jul 28, 2022)

*Heilongjiang Ice City FC vs Qingdao Hainiu
China League*


Heilongjiang Ice City FC +0.50 (AH)​Odds: @2.08


----------



## Bradd (Jul 28, 2022)

*Kisvarda vs Kairat Almaty
Europa Conference League 1*


Kisvarda -1.00 (AH)​Odds: @2.70


----------



## Bradd (Jul 28, 2022)

Shaanxi Changan vs Guangxi Pingguo Haliao
China League


Shaanxi Changan to win​Odds: @2.02


----------



## Bradd (Jul 28, 2022)

*FC Milsami Orhei vs KuPS
Europa Conference League 1*


Over 1.5 goals in 2nd half​Odds: @1.97


----------



## Bradd (Jul 28, 2022)

*FC Kiffen vs PPJ
Kakkonen*


FC Kiffen to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.53


----------



## Bradd (Jul 28, 2022)

*Crusaders vs FC Basel 1893
Europa Conference League 1*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.68


----------



## Bradd (Jul 28, 2022)

*FC Milsami Orhei vs KuPS
Europa Conference League 1*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Jul 28, 2022)

*Sichuan Jiuniu vs Nanjing City FC
China League*

Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.73


----------



## Bradd (Jul 28, 2022)

*APOEL Nicosia vs Botev Plovdiv
Europa Conference League 1*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.81


----------



## Bradd (Jul 28, 2022)

*Newtown vs Spartak Trnava
Europa Conference League 1*


Newtown to win or draw​Odds: @2.27


----------



## Bradd (Jul 28, 2022)

*FK Tuzla City vs AZ Alkmaar
Europa Conference League 1*


FK Tuzla City (+2) (EH)​Odds: @1.80


----------



## Bradd (Jul 28, 2022)

*FK Qabala vs Fehervar FC
Europa Conference League 1*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Jul 28, 2022)

*Universitatea Craiova vs Vllaznia
Europa Conference League 1*


Vllaznia (+1) (EH)​Odds: @3.90


----------



## Bradd (Jul 30, 2022)

*Canberra Olympic vs Canberra Croatia
State Leagues

*
*Under 3.5 goals*​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Jul 30, 2022)

*Hokkaido Consadole Sapporo vs Nagoya Grampus
J. League*


Nagoya Grampus to win​Odds: @2.80


----------



## Bradd (Jul 30, 2022)

*Moreland City FC vs Werribee City
NPL

*
*Both teams to score: no*​Odds: @2.15


----------



## Bradd (Jul 30, 2022)

*Montedio Yamagata vs Machida Zelvia
J. League 2*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Jul 30, 2022)

*Altach vs Wolfsberger AC
Bundesliga*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.66


----------



## Bradd (Jul 30, 2022)

*Tigers FC vs Gungahlin United
State Leagues*


Both teams to score: no​Odds: @3.00


----------



## Bradd (Jul 30, 2022)

*Jubilo Iwata vs Shonan Bellmare
J. League

*
*Under 2.25 goals*​Odds: @1.86


----------



## Bradd (Jul 30, 2022)

*Altona Magic vs Bentleigh Greens
State Leagues*


Bentleigh Greens -1.00 (AH)​Odds: @2.96


----------



## Bradd (Jul 30, 2022)

*Aalesund vs Bodoe/Glimt
Eliteserien*


Over 3.5 goals​Odds: @2.60


----------



## Bradd (Jul 30, 2022)

*Launceston City vs South Hobart
State Leagues*


Launceston City +0.75 (AH)​Odds: @2.88


----------



## Bradd (Jul 30, 2022)

*Hannover 96 II vs Teutonia Ottensen
Regionalliga

*
*Hannover 96 II to win Draw No Bet*​Odds: @3.0


----------



## Bradd (Jul 30, 2022)

*Tochigi SC vs Tokushima Vortis
J. League 2*


Tokushima Vortis 0.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.83


----------



## Bradd (Jul 30, 2022)

*Campbelltown City vs Adelaide Comets
State Leagues

*
*Campbelltown City to win*​Odds: @2.70


----------



## Bradd (Aug 8, 2022)

*El Geish vs Eastern Company SC
Premier League*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.10


----------



## Bradd (Aug 8, 2022)

*Wisla Plock vs Miedz Legnica
Ekstraklasa*


Wisla Plock to win​Odds: @1.71


----------



## Bradd (Aug 8, 2022)

*Gimnasia Jujuy vs Quilmes
Primera Nacional*


Gimnasia Jujuy to win​Odds: 2.66


----------



## Bradd (Aug 8, 2022)

*Ceramica Cleopatra vs ENPPI
Premier League*


Both teams to score: no​Odds: 1.80


----------



## Bradd (Aug 8, 2022)

*Jong Ajax vs Telstar
Eerste Divisie*


Jong Ajax to win​Odds: @1.51


----------



## Bradd (Aug 8, 2022)

*Vaesteraas SK vs Brommapojkarna
Superettan*


Vaesteraas SK +0.25 (AH)​Odds: 1.96


----------



## Bradd (Aug 8, 2022)

*Varbergs BoIS FC vs IFK Gothenburg
Allsvenskan*


IFK Gothenburg -0.25 (AH)​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Aug 8, 2022)

*Albion vs Liverpool FC
Primera Division*


Liverpool FC to win​Odds: @1.81


----------



## Bradd (Aug 8, 2022)

*San Martin San Juan vs Brown de Adrogue
Primera Nacional*


San Martin San Juan to win​Odds: @1.68


----------



## Bradd (Aug 8, 2022)

*Ankaragucu vs Konyaspor
Super Lig*


Draw in 1st half​Odds: @2.20


----------



## Bradd (Aug 8, 2022)

*IA Akranes vs Valur
Besta deildin*


Over 3.5 goals​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Aug 10, 2022)

*Al Ahly vs Al Masry
Premier League*


Al Ahly to win​Odd: @1.66


----------



## Bradd (Aug 10, 2022)

*Terengganu vs Johor Darul Ta'zim FC
Super Liga*

Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.80


----------



## Bradd (Aug 10, 2022)

*FK Sarajevo vs FK Tuzla City
Premier League

*
*FK Sarajevo to win*​Odds: @1.75


----------



## Bradd (Aug 10, 2022)

*Real Madrid vs Eintracht Frankfurt
UEFA Super Cup*


Eintracht Frankfurt (+2) (EH)​Odds: 1.77


----------



## Bradd (Aug 10, 2022)

*Al-Gharafa vs Al-Wakrah
Stars League*


Al-Wakrah to win​Odds: @1.87


----------



## Bradd (Aug 10, 2022)

*Osnabrueck vs Ingolstadt
3. Liga*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: 2.00


----------



## Bradd (Aug 10, 2022)

*FC Lauterach vs Dornbirner SV
Regionalliga*


FC Lauterach -1.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.56


----------



## Bradd (Aug 10, 2022)

*Garbarnia vs Slask Wroclaw ll
II Liga*


Garbarnia to win​Odds: @2.00


----------



## Bradd (Aug 10, 2022)

*HK Kopavogs vs Throttur Vogar
1. Deild

*
*HK Kopavogs (-2) (EH)*​*Odds: @2.20*


----------



## Bradd (Aug 10, 2022)

*IFK Malmoe FK vs Lunds BK
1. Division*

Lunds BK to win​Odds: @1.76


----------



## Bradd (Aug 10, 2022)

*Vitoria de Guimaraes vs Hajduk Split
Europa Conference League 1*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: 1.85


----------



## Bradd (Aug 17, 2022)

*Gwangju FC vs Jeonnam Dragons
K-League 2*


Gwangju FC -0.75 (AH)​Odds: @1.88


----------



## Bradd (Aug 17, 2022)

*Chungnam Asan FC vs Gimpo FC
K-League 2*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.08


----------



## Bradd (Aug 17, 2022)

*Gyeongnam FC vs Daejeon Citizen
K-League 2*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.76


----------



## Bradd (Aug 17, 2022)

*Truro City vs Poole Town FC
Northern Premier League*


Truro City to win​Odds: @1.83


----------



## Bradd (Aug 17, 2022)

*Melbourne City FC vs Wellington Phoenix
Australia Cup

*
*Melbourne City FC -1.00 (AH)*​Odds: @1.78


----------



## Bradd (Aug 17, 2022)

*Djurgaarden vs APOEL Nicosia
Europa Conference League 1*


Djurgaarden to win​Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Aug 17, 2022)

*Maccabi Haifa vs FK Crvena Zvezda
Champions League

*
*Both teams to score: yes*​Odds: @1.92


----------



## Bradd (Aug 17, 2022)

*1. FC Phoenix Luebeck vs Teutonia Ottensen
Regionalliga*

Teutonia Ottensen 0.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.84


----------



## Bradd (Aug 17, 2022)

*KSV Baunatal vs FC Hanau 93
Oberliga*


Under 3.25 goals​Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Aug 17, 2022)

*Wuhan Yangtze River vs Beijing Guoan
Super League
*
*Beijing Guoan to win*​Odds: @2.16


----------



## Bradd (Aug 17, 2022)

*JEF United Chiba vs Ventforet Kofu
J. League 2

*
*Both teams to score: yes*​Odds: @2.10


----------



## Bradd (Aug 17, 2022)

*Henan Songshan Longmen vs Wuhan Three Towns
Super League*


Over 3 goals​Odds: @1.86


----------



## Bradd (Aug 19, 2022)

*Borussia Moenchengladbach vs Hertha Berlin
Bundesliga*


Borussia Moenchengladbach -0.75 (AH)​Odds: @1.76


----------



## Bradd (Aug 19, 2022)

*Lyon vs Troyes
Ligue 1*


Lyon -1.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.84


----------



## Bradd (Aug 19, 2022)

*NFC Volos vs Asteras Tripolis
Super League*


NFC Volos to win​Odds: @2.65


----------



## Bradd (Aug 19, 2022)

*Eupen vs RFC Seraing
First Division A*


Eupen to win​Odds: @1.73


----------



## Bradd (Aug 19, 2022)

*Estoril vs Rio Ave
Liga Portugal

*
*Estoril to win*​Odds: @2.20


----------



## Bradd (Aug 19, 2022)

*Galway United FC vs Bray Wanderers
First Division*


Both teams to score: no​Odds: @1.58


----------



## Bradd (Aug 19, 2022)

*Sevilla vs Real Valladolid
LaLiga*

Real Valladolid +1.25 (AH)​Odds: @1.73


----------



## Bradd (Aug 19, 2022)

*Norwich vs Millwall
Championship*

Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.12


----------



## Bradd (Aug 19, 2022)

*LKS Lodz vs Ruch Chorzow
I Liga*


Over 2.25 goals​Odds: @2.02


----------



## Bradd (Aug 19, 2022)

*Connah's Quay Nomads vs Airbus UK Broughton
Premier League*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.82


----------



## Bradd (Aug 20, 2022)

*Torino vs Lazio
Serie A

*
*Lazio to win*​Odds: @2.53


----------



## Bradd (Aug 20, 2022)

*Maritzburg United vs Chippa United
Premier Soccer League*


Maritzburg United to win​Odds: @2.26


----------



## Bradd (Aug 20, 2022)

*Oostende vs St.Truiden
First Division A

*
*Oostende 0.00 (AH)*​Odds: @2.20


----------



## Bradd (Aug 20, 2022)

*FC Midtjylland vs AGF
Superleague*


FC Midtjylland to win​Odds: @1.76


----------



## Bradd (Aug 20, 2022)

*Scunthorpe vs Solihull Moors
National League

*
*Solihull Moors to win*​Odds: @1.93


----------



## Bradd (Aug 20, 2022)

Fulham vs Brentford
Premier League


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Aug 20, 2022)

*Peterborough Sports vs Chester
National League North/South

*
*Over 2.5 goals*​Odds: @1.81


----------



## Bradd (Aug 20, 2022)

*Doncaster vs Salford City
League Two

*
*Doncaster 0.00 (AH)*​Odds: @2.00


----------



## Bradd (Aug 20, 2022)

Genk vs Cercle Bruges
First Division A


Genk to win​Odds: @1.66


----------



## Bradd (Aug 20, 2022)

*FC Midtjylland vs AGF
Superleague*

Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.26


----------



## Bradd (Aug 20, 2022)

*Union Berlin vs RB Leipzig
Bundesliga*


RB Leipzig to win​Odds: @2.33


----------



## Bradd (Aug 21, 2022)

*Sporting FC vs Guadalupe FC
Primera Division*

Sporting FC to win​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Aug 24, 2022)

inamo Zagreb vs Bodoe/Glimt
Champions League


Bodoe/Glimt to win or draw​Odds; @2.02


----------



## Bradd (Aug 24, 2022)

*Persija Jakarta vs Persita
Liga 1*


Persita +1.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Aug 24, 2022)

*Kuching City FC vs Selangor II
Premier League*


Kuching City FC -0.75 (AH)​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Aug 24, 2022)

*Racing vs Atenas
Segunda Division*


Racing to win​Odds: @2.25


----------



## Bradd (Aug 24, 2022)

*Santo Domingo vs Chacaritas
Serie B*

Over 2 goals​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Aug 24, 2022)

*Guangzhou FC vs Dalian Professional FC
Super League*


Guangzhou FC to win or draw​Odds: @1.87


----------



## Bradd (Aug 24, 2022)

*Cangzhou Mighty Lions F.C vs Zhejiang Professional
Super League*


Cangzhou Mighty Lions F.C to win or draw​Odds: @2.63


----------



## Bradd (Aug 24, 2022)

*Arema vs RANS Nusantara
Liga 1*


Arema to win​Odds: @1.62


----------



## Bradd (Aug 24, 2022)

*Royal AM vs Maritzburg United
Premier Soccer League

*
*Royal AM to win*​*Odds: @2.45*


----------



## Bradd (Aug 24, 2022)

*PSV Eindhoven vs Rangers
Champions League*


PSV Eindhoven to win​Odds: @1.84


----------



## Bradd (Aug 24, 2022)

*Umm Salal vs Al-Sailiya
Stars League*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.69


----------



## Bradd (Aug 25, 2022)

*Al-Msnaa vs Al-Seeb
Professional League*


Al-Seeb to win 1st half​Odds: @2.06


----------



## Bradd (Aug 25, 2022)

*Silkeborg vs HJK
Europa League

*
*Silkeborg to win*​*Odds: @1.55*


----------



## Bradd (Aug 25, 2022)

CFR Cluj vs Maribor
Europa Conference League 1


CFR Cluj -0.75 (AH)​Odds: @1.73


----------



## Bradd (Aug 25, 2022)

*Slovan Bratislava vs Zrinjski Mostar
Europa Conference League 1*


Slovan Bratislava to win​Odds: @1.75


----------



## Bradd (Aug 25, 2022)

*Twente vs Fiorentina
Europa Conference League 1

*
*Over 2.5 goals*​*Odds: @1.84*


----------



## Bradd (Aug 25, 2022)

AEK Larnaca vs SC Dnipro-1
Europa League

AEK Larnaca to win​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Aug 25, 2022)

*Dila Gori vs Sioni Bolnisi
Erovnuli Liga*


Sioni Bolnisi +1.25 (AH)​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Aug 25, 2022)

*Bnei Yehuda Tel Aviv vs Hapoel Rishon LeZion
Leumit League*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Aug 25, 2022)

*Hajduk Split vs Villarreal
Europa Conference League 1*


Villarreal to win​
Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Aug 25, 2022)

*Viborg vs West Ham
Europa Conference League 1*


Over 2.75 goals​Odds: @1.76


----------



## Bradd (Aug 25, 2022)

*Gil Vicente vs AZ Alkmaar
Europa Conference League 1*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.00


----------



## Bradd (Aug 25, 2022)

*Always Ready vs Jorge Wilstermann
Primera Division*


Jorge Wilstermann +1.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.87


----------



## Bradd (Aug 25, 2022)

*Olympiacos vs Apollon Limassol
Europa League

*
*Apollon Limassol to win or draw*​Odds: @2.60


----------



## Bradd (Aug 25, 2022)

*Zalgiris Vilnius vs Ludogorets Razgrad
Europa League*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.86


----------



## Bradd (Aug 26, 2022)

*Liverpool vs Bournemouth
Premier League*


Bournemouth (+3) (EH)​Odds: @2.01


----------



## Bradd (Aug 26, 2022)

*Cremonese vs Torino
Serie A
*
*Torino to win Draw No Bet*​Odds: @1.65


----------



## Bradd (Aug 26, 2022)

*Everton CD vs La Serena
Primera Division*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.91


----------



## Bradd (Aug 26, 2022)

*Inglewood United vs Perth
State Leagues*


Over 1.5 goals in 1st half​Odds: @2.20


----------



## Bradd (Aug 26, 2022)

*Juventus vs Roma
Serie A*

Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.83


----------



## Bradd (Aug 26, 2022)

Brighton vs Leeds
Premier League


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.03


----------



## Bradd (Aug 26, 2022)

Watford vs Queens Park Rangers
Championship


Watford to win​Odds: @2.00


----------



## Bradd (Aug 26, 2022)

*Launceston City vs Glenorchy Knights
State Leagues*

Over 1.5 goals in 1st half​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Aug 26, 2022)

Bolivar vs Royal Pari
Primera Division


Over 3.5 goals​Odds: 1.92


----------



## Bradd (Aug 29, 2022)

*CSC Dumbravita vs Steaua Bucuresti
Liga II*


CSC Dumbravita +0.25 (AH)​Odds: @2.33


----------



## Bradd (Aug 29, 2022)

*Notts Co. vs Solihull Moors
National League

*
*Both teams to score: yes*​*Odds: @1.63*


----------



## Bradd (Aug 29, 2022)

*Litex Lovech vs Krumovgrad
Second Professional League*


Litex Lovech to win​Odds: @2.15


----------



## Bradd (Aug 29, 2022)

*Djurgaarden vs Elfsborg
Allsvenskan

*
*Djurgaarden to win*​*Odds: @1.77*


----------



## Bradd (Aug 29, 2022)

*onyaspor vs Fenerbahce
Super Lig

*
*Fenerbahce to win*​*Odds: @1.99*


----------



## Bradd (Aug 29, 2022)

*Vizela vs Gil Vicente
Liga Portugal

*
*Gil Vicente to win Draw No Bet*​*Odds: @2.23*


----------



## freemanpen56 (Aug 29, 2022)

very helpful


----------



## Bradd (Aug 29, 2022)

*Asteras Tripolis vs Olympiacos
Super League

*
*Olympiacos to win*​*Odds: @1.76*


----------



## Bradd (Aug 29, 2022)

*Fredrikstad 2 vs Fram Larvik
3. Division*


Under 3.5 goals​Odds: @1.82


----------



## Bradd (Aug 29, 2022)

*Sakaryaspor vs Tuzlaspor
1. Lig

*
*Sakaryaspor to win*​*Odds: @2.22*


----------



## Bradd (Aug 29, 2022)

freemanpen56 said:


> very helpful


Thank you bro do you play my picks?


----------



## Bradd (Aug 31, 2022)

*Houston Dynamo FC vs Los Angeles FC
Major League Soccer

*
*Los Angeles FC to win*​*Odds: @1.95*


----------



## Bradd (Aug 31, 2022)

*Cangzhou Mighty Lions F.C vs Shanghai Port
Super League*


Cangzhou Mighty Lions F.C to win or draw​Odds: @2.52


----------



## Bradd (Aug 31, 2022)

Tlaxcala FC vs Leones Negros
Ascenso MX


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2022)

*Cangzhou Mighty Lions F.C vs Shanghai Port
Super League*


Both teams to score: no​Odds: @1.79


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2022)

*Zhejiang Professional vs Guangzhou FC
Super League

*
*Over 2.5 goals*​*Odds: @1.75*


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2022)

*Anderlecht vs Gent
First Division A*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2022)

*Oman FC vs Al Rustaq
Professional League*


Both teams to score: no​Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2022)

*AZ Alkmaar vs NEC Nijmegen
Eredivisie*


AZ Alkmaar to win​Odds: @1.51


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2022)

*Ludogorets Razgrad vs Levski Sofia
Super Cup*

Ludogorets Razgrad to win​Odds: @1.75


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2022)

*Leicester vs Manchester United
Premier League

*
*Manchester United to win*​*Odds: @2.15*


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2022)

*Budapest Honved vs Ujpest
NB I

*
*Budapest Honved to win*​*Odds: @2.45*


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2022)

*Kosovo vs Armenia
World Cup (women)

*
*Both teams to score: yes*​Odds: @2.50


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2022)

*Haka vs Honka
Veikkausliga*


Over 3 goals​Odds: @2.65


----------



## Bradd (Sep 5, 2022)

*Binacional vs Alianza Atletico
Primera Division*

Alianza Atletico +1.50 (AH)​
Odds: @1.75


----------



## Bradd (Sep 5, 2022)

*Grorud vs Ranheim
1. Division*

Ranheim -1.00 (AH)​Odds: 2.11


----------



## Bradd (Sep 5, 2022)

*Breidablik vs Valur
Besta deildin*


Valur +1.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.81


----------



## Bradd (Sep 5, 2022)

*Torino vs Lecce
Serie A*

Torino -1.00 (AH)​Odds: @2.38


----------



## Bradd (Sep 5, 2022)

*Kairat Almaty vs Tobol Kostanay
Premier League*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Sep 5, 2022)

*Wydad Casablanca vs Difaa El Jadida
Botola Pro*


Wydad Casablanca -1.75 (AH)​Odds: @2.60


----------



## Bradd (Sep 5, 2022)

FK Radnik Surdulica vs Cukaricki
Super Liga

Cukaricki to win​Odds: @1.80


----------



## Bradd (Sep 5, 2022)

*Real Valladolid vs Almeria
LaLiga

*
*Almeria to win or draw*​*Odds: @1.63*


----------



## Bradd (Sep 5, 2022)

*Trayal Krusevac vs Jedinstvo Ub
Prva Liga

*
*Draw*​Odds: @3.00


----------



## Bradd (Sep 5, 2022)

*Zob Ahan vs Sepahan
Persian Gulf Pro League

*
*Over 1.5 goals in 1st half*​Odds: @3.84


----------



## Bradd (Sep 5, 2022)

*HJK vs HIFK
Veikkausliga

*
*Both teams to score: yes*​*Odds: @2.12*


----------



## Bradd (Sep 6, 2022)

*Monterrey vs Cruz Azul
Liga MX*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Sep 6, 2022)

*Inter vs Bayern Munich
Champions League*


Bayern Munich to win​@1.85


----------



## Bradd (Sep 6, 2022)

*Vila Nova vs Guarani
Serie B*

Draw​Odds: @2.90


----------



## Bradd (Sep 7, 2022)

*Santos Laguna vs Necaxa
Liga MX*


Santos Laguna to win​Odds: @1.93


----------



## Bradd (Sep 7, 2022)

*Palmeiras vs Athletico Paranaense
Copa Libertadores*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.94


----------



## jafdevera004 (Sep 7, 2022)

I'm a semi experienced tipser as well. Please share your thoughts on how I can improve that.


----------



## Bradd (Sep 7, 2022)

*ATK Mohun Bagan FC vs Kuala Lumpur City
AFC Cup*


ATK Mohun Bagan FC to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.92


----------



## Bradd (Sep 7, 2022)

*Club Bruges vs Bayer Leverkusen
Champions League*


Club Bruges to win or draw​Odds: @1.84


----------



## Bradd (Sep 7, 2022)

*Ajax vs Rangers
Champions League*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.75


----------



## Bradd (Sep 7, 2022)

*Hoang Anh Gia Lai vs Saigon FC
Vietnam Cup 1*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Sep 7, 2022)

*Lietava Jonava vs Banga Gargzdai
A Lyga*


Banga Gargzdai -1.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.89


----------



## Bradd (Sep 7, 2022)

*Pribram vs SK Prostejov
FNL*


Pribram -0.75 (AH)​Odds: @1.80


----------



## Bradd (Sep 7, 2022)

*Al-Duhail SC vs Qatar SC
Stars League*


Al-Duhail SC -1.00 (AH)​Odds: 2.00


----------



## Bradd (Sep 7, 2022)

*TUS Dietkirchen vs FC Hanau 93
Oberliga*


Over 3 goals​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Sep 7, 2022)

*Chooka Talesh vs Esteghlal Molasani
Azadegan League

*
*Draw*​*Odds: @2.77*


----------



## Bradd (Sep 9, 2022)

*FC Pipinsried vs Viktoria Aschaffenburg
Regionalliga*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.67


----------



## Bradd (Sep 9, 2022)

*Karvina vs Sparta Prague B
FNL*


Karvina to win​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Sep 9, 2022)

*Luebeck vs Werder Bremen II
Regionalliga*


Luebeck to win​Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Sep 9, 2022)

*Maritzburg United vs SuperSport United
Premier Soccer League*


Draw​Odds: @2.90


----------



## Bradd (Sep 9, 2022)

*Rukh Lviv vs Zorya
Premier League

*
*Zorya to win*​Odds: 1.90


----------



## Bradd (Sep 9, 2022)

*NC Magra vs ES Setif
Ligue 1*


ES Setif to win​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Sep 9, 2022)

*Lens vs Troyes
Ligue 1*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.78


----------



## Bradd (Sep 9, 2022)

*Las Palmas vs Leganes
Segunda Division*


Las Palmas to win​Odds: @2.00


----------



## Bradd (Sep 9, 2022)

*Jong FC Utrecht vs Helmond Sport
Eerste Divisie*


Helmond Sport to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @2.71


----------



## Bradd (Sep 9, 2022)

*Werder Bremen vs Augsburg
Bundesliga*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.71


----------



## Bradd (Sep 9, 2022)

*NK Krka vs Jadran
2. Division*


NK Krka to win​Odds: @1.53


----------



## Bradd (Sep 9, 2022)

*Botev Plovdiv vs CSKA 1948
First Professional League

*
*Botev Plovdiv +0.75 (AH)*​*Odds: @1.40*


----------



## Bradd (Sep 11, 2022)

*Toulouse vs Reims
Ligue 1*


Reims to win​Odds: @3.10


----------



## Bradd (Sep 11, 2022)

*Real Madrid vs Mallorca
LaLiga*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: 2.10


----------



## Bradd (Sep 11, 2022)

*Haladas vs FC Ajka
NB II*


Haladas to win​Odds: @2.15


----------



## Bradd (Sep 11, 2022)

*Trofense vs Moreirense
Liga Portugal 2

*
*Moreirense to win*​*Odds: @2.15*


----------



## Bradd (Sep 11, 2022)

*Hammarby vs Djurgaarden
Allsvenskan*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.99


----------



## Bradd (Sep 11, 2022)

*Stroemmen vs Arendal Fotball
2. Division*


Arendal Fotball to win​Odds: @1.75


----------



## Bradd (Sep 11, 2022)

*ASC Dortmund vs SG Finnentrop/Bamenohl
Oberliga

*
*Under 3.5 goals*​*Odds: @1.95*


----------



## Bradd (Sep 11, 2022)

AaB vs Lyngby
Superleague


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.04


----------



## Bradd (Sep 17, 2022)

*IF Karlstad vs IF Sylvia
1. Division

*
*IF Karlstad to win*​*Odds: @1.91*


----------



## Bradd (Sep 17, 2022)

*Newcastle vs Bournemouth
Premier League*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds:  @2.01


----------



## Bradd (Sep 17, 2022)

*Steaua Bucuresti vs Unirea Constanta
Liga II

*
*Unirea Constanta +1.50 (AH)*​Odds: @2.13


----------



## Bradd (Sep 17, 2022)

*Eintracht Bamberg vs Donaustauf
Oberliga*


Eintracht Bamberg to win or draw​Odds: @1.63


----------



## Bradd (Sep 17, 2022)

*Scunthorpe vs York
National League*


Both teams to score: no
Odds: @2.13​


----------



## Bradd (Sep 17, 2022)

*Solihull Moors vs Barnet
National League

*
*Both teams to score: no*​*Odds: 2.25*


----------



## Bradd (Sep 17, 2022)

*FC Rapperswil-Jona vs FC Sion
Cup*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.30


----------



## Bradd (Sep 17, 2022)

*Shonan Bellmare vs Urawa Red Diamonds
J. League*


Under 2.25 goals​Odds: @1.86


----------



## Bradd (Sep 17, 2022)

*FC Metaloglobus Bucuresti vs CSM Slatina
Liga II

*
*CSM Slatina +2.00 (AH)*​Odds: @1.41


----------



## Bradd (Sep 17, 2022)

*Viitorul Pandurii Targu Jiu vs Progresul Spartac
Liga II

*
*Under 3 goals*​Odds: @1.43


----------



## Bradd (Sep 17, 2022)

*Ballymena United vs Carrick Rangers
Premiership*


Over 3.5 goals​Odds: @2.95


----------



## Bradd (Sep 17, 2022)

*East Thurrock United vs Biggleswade Town
FA Cup*


Over 0.5 goals in 1st half​Odds: @1.56


----------



## Bradd (Sep 17, 2022)

*Venezia vs Pisa
Serie B

*
*Under 3 goals*​Odds: 1.58


----------



## Bradd (Sep 17, 2022)

*Slough Town vs Worthing
FA Cup*


Worthing to win​Odds: @2.36


----------



## Bradd (Sep 17, 2022)

*Frosinone vs Palermo
Serie B*


Under 3.25 goals​Odds: @1.60


----------



## Bradd (Sep 17, 2022)

*Slavia Sofia vs Beroe
First Professional League*


Over 0.5 goals in 1st half​Odds: @1.50


----------



## Bradd (Sep 17, 2022)

*Wolverhampton vs Manchester City
Premier Leagu*e


Under 3 goals​Odds: @1.98


----------



## Bradd (Sep 17, 2022)

*Gosport Borough vs Paulton Rovers
FA Cup*


Under 4.5 goals​Odds: @1.56


----------



## Bradd (Sep 17, 2022)

*North Leigh vs Plymouth Parkway
FA Cup*


Plymouth Parkway to win or draw​Odds: @1.73


----------



## Bradd (Sep 19, 2022)

*Olmedo vs El Nacional
Serie B*


Over 1.5 goals​Odds: @1.62


----------



## Bradd (Sep 19, 2022)

*Nacional vs General Caballero JLM
Division Profesional*


Nacional to win​Odds: @1.64


----------



## Bradd (Sep 19, 2022)

*Real Santander vs Chico FC
Primera B*


*Real Santander to win*​Odds: @2.83


----------



## Bradd (Sep 19, 2022)

*Ayacucho FC vs Alianza Atletico
Primera Division*


Both teams to score: no​Odds: @2.10


----------



## Bradd (Sep 19, 2022)

*Nacional vs General Caballero JLM
Division Profesional*


General Caballero JLM +1.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.81


----------



## Bradd (Sep 19, 2022)

*Rubio Nu vs Independiente CG
Division Intermedia*


Rubio Nu to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @2.00


----------



## Bradd (Sep 19, 2022)

*Estudiantes vs Defensa y Justicia
Liga Profesional*


Both teams to score: no​Odds: @1.80


----------



## Bradd (Sep 19, 2022)

*Boca Juniors vs Huracan
Liga Profesional*


Boca Juniors -0.25 (AH)​Odds: @1.94


----------



## Bradd (Sep 19, 2022)

*Deportivo Pereira vs Rionegro Aguilas
Primera A*


Rionegro Aguilas +0.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.66


----------



## Bradd (Sep 19, 2022)

Deportivo Pereira vs Rionegro Aguilas
Primera A


Both teams to score: no​Odds: @1.66


----------



## Bradd (Sep 19, 2022)

*Farsley Celtic AFC vs AFC Fylde
FA Cup*


AFC Fylde to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Sep 19, 2022)

*Union vs Independiente
Liga Profesional*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.12


----------



## Bradd (Sep 19, 2022)

*Arman Gohar Sirjan vs Khooshe Talaee Sana Saveh
Azadegan League*


Arman Gohar Sirjan to win​Odds: @2.00


----------



## Bradd (Sep 19, 2022)

*Montevideo City Torque vs Liverpool FC
Primera Division*


Liverpool FC to win​Odds: @2.15


----------



## Bradd (Sep 19, 2022)

*Dalian Professional FC vs Hebei FC
Super League*


Hebei FC +2.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.64


----------



## Giresse (Sep 22, 2022)

Keep up bro! I'm +69€ with some of  your picks


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

Giresse said:


> Keep up bro! I'm +69€ with some of  your picks


Thank you vm more is to come


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Croatia vs Denmark
UEFA Nations League A*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.35


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Floeya vs Skjervoey
3. Division*


Floeya to win to nil​Odds: @2.25


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*France vs Austria
UEFA Nations League A*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.76


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Thailand vs Malaysia
Friendlies*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.80


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Real Valladolid vs Osasuna
Club Friendlies*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.80


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Trinidad and Tobago vs Tajikistan
Friendlies*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.91


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Atletico La Cruz vs Heroes de Falcon FC
Segunda Division*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.65


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Shelbourne vs Shamrock Rovers
Premier Division*


Shelbourne +1.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.60


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Australia vs New Zealand
Friendlies

*
*Over 2.5 goals*​*Odds: 1.86*


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Mainz 05 vs Karlsruher SC
Club Friendlies*


Mainz 05 to win 1st half​Odds: @2.15


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Slovakia vs Azerbaijan
UEFA Nations League C*


Azerbaijan +1.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.74


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Nuernberg vs FC St. Gallen
Club Friendlies*


Nuernberg to win​Odds: @2.25


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Poland vs Netherlands
UEFA Nations League A

*
*Netherlands to win*​Odds: @2.10


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Wolfsburg vs Hansa Rostock
Club Friendlies*


Over 3 goals​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Greenock Morton vs Ayr
Challenge Cup

*
*Over 1.5 goals*​Odds: @1.48


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Ironi Tiberias vs Hapoel Ramat Gan
Leumit League*


Under 0.75 goals in 1st half​Odds: @1.89


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Queen of South vs FC Edinburgh
Challenge Cup

*
*Queen of South to win*​*Odds: @1.68*


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Liechtenstein vs Andorra
UEFA Nations League D*


Over 1.5 goals​Odds: @1.66


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Derthona vs SCD Ligorna
Serie D*


Over 2 goals​Odds: @1.51


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Castellanzese vs Vado
Serie D*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Bulgaria vs Gibraltar
UEFA Nations League C*


Gibraltar (+2) (EH)​Odds: @3.30


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*CD FAS vs Once Deportivo
Primera Division

*
*Under 2.5 goals*​*Odds: @1.71*


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Shanghai Jiading vs Kunshan FC
China League*


Shanghai Jiading (+3) (EH)​Odds: @3.30


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Forest Green vs Exeter
League One*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.84


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Serbia vs Sweden
UEFA Nations League B*

Serbia to win​Odds: @1.87


----------



## Bradd (Sep 22, 2022)

*Sportivo Ameliano vs Guairena
Division Profesional*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.78


----------



## Bradd (Oct 5, 2022)

*AEZ Zakakiou vs Pafos FC
Cup

*
*Pafos FC (-2) (EH)*​*Odds: @2.10*


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

*FC Zuerich vs PSV Eindhoven
Europa League

*
*Over 2.5 goals*​*Odds: @1.57*


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

Olympiacos vs Qarabag FK
Europa League


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.02


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

*Lech Poznan vs Hapoel Beer Sheva
Europa Conference League 1*


Lech Poznan to win​Odds: @1.97


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

*Braga vs Union St.Gilloise
Europa League

*
*Braga to win*​Odds: @1.99


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

*Piast Gliwice vs Rakow Czestochowa
Ekstraklasa*


Rakow Czestochowa to win​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

*Monaco vs Trabzonspor
Europa League

*
*Monaco -1.00 (AH)*​Odds: @1.87


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

*Slovacko vs Nice
Europa Conference League 1

*
*Nice to win*​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

*Lech Poznan vs Hapoel Beer Sheva
Europa Conference League 1

*
*Lech Poznan to win*​Odds: 2.01


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

*RFS vs Istanbul Basaksehir
Europa Conference League 1*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.00


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

*Sturm Graz vs Lazio
Europa League

*
*Lazio to win*​Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

*FC Sheriff vs Real Sociedad
Europa League*


Both teams to score: no​Odds: @1.87


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

*Malmoe FF vs Union Berlin
Europa League*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.83


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

*Olympiacos vs Qarabag FK
Europa League*


Olympiacos to win​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

*Freiburg vs Nantes
Europa League

*
*Both teams to score: no*​Odds: 2.00


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

*Sivasspor vs Ballkani
Europa Conference League 1*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

*Anderlecht vs West Ham
Europa Conference League 1*


West Ham to win​Odds: 2.20


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

*Khalij Fars Mahshahr vs Pars Jonoubi Jam
Azadegan League*


Under 1.5 goals​Odds: 2.05


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

*Pyunik vs Zalgiris Vilnius
Europa Conference League 1*


Under 2.25 goals​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Oct 6, 2022)

*Slavia Prague vs CFR Cluj
Europa Conference League 1*


CFR Cluj +1.00 (AH)​Odds: @2.29
https://www.bettingexpert.com/user/profile/AndrewBoyko


----------



## Bradd (Oct 13, 2022)

*AEK Larnaca vs Fenerbahce
Europa League*


Fenerbahce to win​Odds: @1.80


----------



## Bradd (Oct 13, 2022)

*Nantes vs Freiburg
Europa League*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.83


----------



## Bradd (Oct 13, 2022)

*Real Sociedad vs FC Sheriff
Europa League*


Under 3.25 goals​Odds: @1.63


----------



## Bradd (Oct 13, 2022)

*Ludogorets Razgrad vs HJK
Europa League*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.08


----------



## Bradd (Oct 13, 2022)

*Gol Gohar vs Nassaji Mazandaran FC
Persian Gulf Pro League*


Nassaji Mazandaran FC +0.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Oct 13, 2022)

*Real Betis vs Roma
Europa League*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.75


----------



## Bradd (Oct 13, 2022)

*UD Ibiza vs Eibar
Segunda Division*


Eibar to win​odds: @2.46


----------



## Bradd (Oct 13, 2022)

*Ferencvaros vs FK Crvena Zvezda
Europa League*


Ferencvaros to win​Odds: @2.46


----------



## Bradd (Oct 13, 2022)

Partizan Belgrade vs FC Koln
Europa Conference League 1


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.71


----------



## Bradd (Oct 13, 2022)

*Istanbul Basaksehir vs RFS
Europa Conference League 1*


RFS +1.50 (AH)​Odds: @2.07


----------



## Bradd (Oct 13, 2022)

Dynamo Kyiv vs Rennes
Europa League


Rennes to win​Odds: @1.98


----------



## Bradd (Oct 13, 2022)

*West Ham vs Anderlecht
Europa Conference League 1*


Both teams to score: no​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Oct 13, 2022)

*Slovan Bratislava vs FC Basel 1893
Europa Conference League 1*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Oct 15, 2022)

*Bohemians 1905 vs Sigma Olomouc
First League*


Sigma Olomouc to win or draw​Odds: @1.60


----------



## Bradd (Oct 15, 2022)

*Connah's Quay Nomads vs Cardiff Met University
Premier League*


Connah's Quay Nomads to win​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Oct 15, 2022)

*Watford vs Norwich
Championship*


Norwich to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Oct 15, 2022)

*Torino vs Juventus
Serie A*


Juventus to win​Odds: @2.96


----------



## Bradd (Oct 15, 2022)

*Bala Town vs TNS
Premier League*


Bala Town to win or draw​Odds: @2.18


----------



## Bradd (Oct 15, 2022)

*Lorient vs Reims
Ligue 1*


Lorient to win​Odds: @2.36


----------



## Bradd (Oct 15, 2022)

*Bala Town vs TNS
Premier League*


TNS to win​Odds: @1.80


----------



## Bradd (Oct 15, 2022)

*Universitario de Vinto vs The Strongest
Primera Division*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.16


----------



## Bradd (Oct 15, 2022)

*Wolverhampton vs Nottingham Forest
Premier League*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.04


----------



## Bradd (Oct 15, 2022)

*Lija vs Vittoriosa Stars
1. Division*


Vittoriosa Stars +1.25 (AH)​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Oct 15, 2022)

*Bolton vs Barnsley
League One*


Bolton to win​Odds: @2.04


----------



## Bradd (Oct 15, 2022)

*Port Vale vs Forest Green
League One*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.83


----------



## Bradd (Oct 15, 2022)

*SD Huesca vs Racing Santander
Segunda Division*


SD Huesca to win​Odds: @2.44


----------



## Bradd (Oct 15, 2022)

*Pirmasens vs Hertha Wiesbach
Oberliga*


Hertha Wiesbach +1.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.91


----------



## Bradd (Oct 15, 2022)

*Lens vs Montpellier
Ligue 1*


Lens to win​Odds: @1.60


----------



## Bradd (Oct 15, 2022)

*Eintracht Frankfurt vs Bayer Leverkusen
Bundesliga*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.72


----------



## Bradd (Oct 19, 2022)

*Udinese vs Monza
Coppa Italia*


Udinese to win​Odds: @1.65


----------



## Bradd (Oct 19, 2022)

*Club Bruges vs St.Truiden
First Division A*


Club Bruges to win​Odds: @1.62


----------



## Bradd (Oct 19, 2022)

*Resovia vs Cracovia
FA Cup*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.83


----------



## Bradd (Oct 19, 2022)

*Hannover 96 vs Borussia Dortmund
DFB-Pokal

*
*Borussia Dortmund to win 1st half*​*Odds: @1.90*


----------



## Bradd (Oct 19, 2022)

*Union St.Gilloise vs Gent
First Division A*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Oct 19, 2022)

*Elche vs Real Madrid
LaLiga*


Real Madrid -1.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.94


----------



## Bradd (Oct 19, 2022)

*Sandhausen vs Karlsruher SC
DFB-Pokal*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Oct 19, 2022)

*Kozakken Boys vs Vitesse
KNVB Cup*


Kozakken Boys +2.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.84


----------



## Bradd (Oct 19, 2022)

*Botev Plovdiv vs CSKA Sofia
First Professional League*


Botev Plovdiv 0.00 (AH)​Odds: @2.88


----------



## Bradd (Oct 19, 2022)

*Cadiz vs Real Betis
LaLiga*


Real Betis to win​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Oct 19, 2022)

*Eintracht Hohkeppel vs Glesch-Paffendorf
Oberliga*


Glesch-Paffendorf to win or draw​Odds: @3.75


----------



## Bradd (Oct 19, 2022)

*Liverpool vs West Ham
Premier League*


Liverpool to win​Odds: @1.58


----------



## Bradd (Oct 19, 2022)

*Kaizer Chiefs vs TS Galaxy
Premier Soccer League

*
*Over 2.5 goals*​Odds: 2.66


----------



## Bradd (Oct 20, 2022)

*FC Mokpo vs Busan Transport Corp
K3 League*


Busan Transport Corp to win​Odds: @2.45


----------



## Bradd (Oct 20, 2022)

*Sao Paulo vs Coritiba
Serie A

*
*Under 3 goals*​Odds: @1.57


----------



## Bradd (Oct 20, 2022)

*Portuguesa FC vs Deportivo Tachira
Primera Division*


Deportivo Tachira to win​Odds: @2.27


----------



## Bradd (Oct 20, 2022)

*Western United FC vs Macarthur FC
A-League Men*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.87


----------



## Bradd (Oct 20, 2022)

*Deportivo Lara vs Academia Puerto Cabello
Primera Division*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.00


----------



## Bradd (Oct 20, 2022)

*Pachuca vs Monterrey
Liga MX

*
*Monterrey to win Draw No Bet*​Odds: @2.95


----------



## Bradd (Oct 20, 2022)

*Juventus vs Empoli
Serie A
*
*Juventus -1.50 (AH)*​Odds: @2.32


----------



## Bradd (Oct 20, 2022)

*Alianza Lima vs Binacional
Primera Division*


Alianza Lima to win​Odds: @1.67


----------



## Bradd (Oct 20, 2022)

*Philadelphia Union vs FC Cincinnati
Major League Soccer

*
*Philadelphia Union to win*​Odds: @1.93


----------



## Bradd (Oct 20, 2022)

*Sao Paulo vs Coritiba
Serie A*


Sao Paulo to win 1st half​Odds: @2.01


----------



## ML90 (Oct 21, 2022)

Bradd said:


> Hello, I"m a semi experienced tipster, active on OLBG and betting insider for 2 years now. I will be sharing some of my picks here as well.


Hi Bradd.. are you on OLBG? May I follow you? Thanks


----------



## Bradd (Oct 22, 2022)

*Udinese vs Torino
Serie A*


Udinese to win​Odds: @2.10


----------



## Bradd (Oct 22, 2022)

*Cerro Largo vs Club Atletico Penarol
Primera Division*


Club Atletico Penarol to win​Odds: @1.81


----------



## Bradd (Oct 22, 2022)

*America MG vs Flamengo
Serie A*


Flamengo to win​Odds: @2.67


----------



## Bradd (Oct 22, 2022)

*Iwaki FC vs Ehime FC
J. League 3

*
*Iwaki FC to win*​Odds: @1.67


----------



## Bradd (Oct 22, 2022)

*Zamora FC vs Carabobo FC
Primera Division*


Zamora FC to win​Odds: @2.25


----------



## Bradd (Oct 22, 2022)

*Atalanta vs Lazio
Serie A*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Oct 22, 2022)

*Villarreal vs Almeria
LaLiga*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.00


----------



## Bradd (Oct 22, 2022)

*Girona vs Osasuna
LaLiga

*
*Osasuna to win Draw No Bet*​Odds: @2.07


----------



## Bradd (Oct 23, 2022)

*Real Betis vs Atletico Madrid
LaLiga*


Atletico Madrid to win​Odds: @2.50


----------



## Bradd (Oct 23, 2022)

*Innstranden vs Steinkjer
3. Division*


Over 3.75 goals​Odds: @1.82


----------



## Bradd (Oct 23, 2022)

*Palmeiras vs Avai FC
Serie A*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.72


----------



## Bradd (Oct 23, 2022)

*Leeds vs Fulham
Premier League*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.76


----------



## Bradd (Oct 23, 2022)

*Fortuna Koeln vs Fortuna Duesseldorf II
Regionalliga*


Over 3 goals​Odds: @2.04


----------



## Bradd (Oct 23, 2022)

*Reims vs Auxerre
Ligue 1*

Reims to win​Odds: @1.96


----------



## Bradd (Oct 23, 2022)

*ArzignanoChiampo vs Lecco
Serie C*


Lecco to win​Odds: @2.35


----------



## Bradd (Oct 23, 2022)

*Staaken vs Eintracht Mahlsdorf
Oberliga*


Staaken to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.63


----------



## Bradd (Oct 23, 2022)

*Clermont Foot vs Brest
Ligue 1*


Clermont Foot to win​Odds: @2.35


----------



## Bradd (Oct 23, 2022)

*Troyes vs Lorient
Ligue 1*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.72


----------



## Bradd (Oct 23, 2022)

*Teutonia Ottensen vs SSV Jeddeloh
Regionalliga*


Over 3 goals​Odds: @2.85


----------



## Bradd (Oct 23, 2022)

*Southampton vs Arsenal
Premier League*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.38


----------



## Bradd (Oct 23, 2022)

*Gent vs RFC Seraing
First Division A*


Gent (-1) (EH)​Odds: @2.02


----------



## Bradd (Oct 23, 2022)

*Cambuur vs Twente
Eredivisie*


Twente to win​Odds: @1.80


----------



## Bradd (Oct 23, 2022)

*Guarani vs Cerro Porteno
Division Profesional*

Cerro Porteno to win​Odds: @1.82


----------



## Bradd (Oct 23, 2022)

*Girona vs Osasuna
LaLiga

*
*Both teams to score: yes*​Odds: @1.98


----------



## Bradd (Oct 23, 2022)

*SG City Nova vs LR Vicenza
Serie C

*
*LR Vicenza to win*​Odds: @2.28


----------



## Bradd (Oct 24, 2022)

*Club Leon vs Toluca
Liga MX Femenil (women)

*
*Club Leon to win Draw No Bet*​*Odds: @1.83*


----------



## Bradd (Oct 24, 2022)

*Cavalier SC vs Arnett Gardens
Premier League*


Cavalier SC to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Oct 24, 2022)

*Shanghai Shenhua vs Guangzhou City
Super League*


Shanghai Shenhua -1.00 (AH)​Odds: @2.02


----------



## Bradd (Oct 24, 2022)

*Fortaleza vs Atletico MG
Serie A*


Over 2 goals​ODds: @1.92


----------



## Bradd (Oct 24, 2022)

*Steaua Bucuresti vs Otelul Galati
Liga II*


Over 2.25 goals​Odds: @1.96


----------



## Bradd (Oct 24, 2022)

*Tigre vs Arsenal Sarandi
Liga Profesional*


Tigre to win​ODds: @1.66


----------



## Bradd (Oct 25, 2022)

*Barcelona vs Bayern Munich
Champions League*


Bayern Munich (+1) (EH)​Odds: @1.76


----------



## Bradd (Oct 25, 2022)

*Club Bruges vs FC Porto
Champions League*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.75


----------



## Bradd (Oct 25, 2022)

Brusque vs CRB
Serie B


CRB to win or draw​Odds: 1.86


----------



## Bradd (Oct 25, 2022)

*CS Alagoano vs Vila Nova
Serie B

*
*CS Alagoano to win*​Odds: @1.87


----------



## Bradd (Oct 25, 2022)

*Atletico Madrid vs Bayer Leverkusen
Champions League*


Atletico Madrid to win​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Oct 25, 2022)

*Athletico Paranaense vs Palmeiras
Serie A*


Palmeiras -0.75 (AH)​Odds: @1.87


----------



## Bradd (Oct 25, 2022)

*Ararat Armenia vs Alashkert FC
Premier League*


Alashkert FC 0.00 (AH)​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Oct 25, 2022)

*Club Bruges vs FC Porto
Champions League

*
*Under 2.5 goals*​Odds: @2.02


----------



## Bradd (Oct 25, 2022)

*Ajax vs Liverpool
Champions League*


Liverpool to win to nil​Odds: @4.05


----------



## Bradd (Oct 25, 2022)

*Velez Sarsfield vs Central Cordoba de Santiago
Liga Profesional*


Velez Sarsfield to win​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Oct 25, 2022)

*CS Alagoano vs Vila Nova
Serie B*


Vila Nova +1.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.57


----------



## Bradd (Oct 25, 2022)

*Hajduk Split vs HNK Gorica
1. Division*


Under 3.5 goals​Odds: @1.72


----------



## Bradd (Oct 25, 2022)

*CS Alagoano vs Vila Nova
Serie B*


Vila Nova to win or draw​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Oct 25, 2022)

*St. Johann vs SK Bischofshofen
Regionalliga*


Over 3 goals​Odds: @1.83


----------



## Bradd (Oct 25, 2022)

*Ben Guerdane vs Etoile Metlaoui
Ligue I*


Ben Guerdane to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.74


----------



## Bradd (Oct 25, 2022)

*Woking vs Dorking Wanderers
National League

*
*Woking to win*​Odds: @1.76


----------



## Bradd (Oct 25, 2022)

*Shanghai Shenhua vs Guangzhou City
Super League*


Over 3 goals​Odds: @2.49


----------



## Bradd (Oct 26, 2022)

*Sichuan Jiuniu vs Beijing Sports University FC
China League*


Over 3.5 goals​Odds: @3.00


----------



## Bradd (Oct 26, 2022)

*Shijiazhuang Gongfu vs Nantong Zhiyun FC
China League*


Nantong Zhiyun FC to win​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Oct 26, 2022)

*Zibo Cuju vs Suzhou Dongwu
China League*


Suzhou Dongwu to win​Odds: @3.35


----------



## Bradd (Oct 26, 2022)

*Zrinjski Mostar vs FK Tuzla City
Premier League*


Zrinjski Mostar -1.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Oct 26, 2022)

*Galatasaray U19 vs Rukh Lviv U19
UEFA Youth League*


Rukh Lviv U19 to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @3.35


----------



## Bradd (Oct 26, 2022)

*Club Brugge U19 vs FC Porto U19
UEFA Youth League*


FC Porto U19 to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @2.20


----------



## Bradd (Oct 26, 2022)

*Tottenham Hotspur U19 vs Sporting CP U19
UEFA Youth League*


Over 4.5 goals​Odds: 3.60


----------



## Bradd (Oct 26, 2022)

*Inter U19 vs Viktoria Plzen U19
UEFA Youth League*


Over 3.5 goals​Odds: @1.91


----------



## Bradd (Oct 26, 2022)

*Trapani vs Paterno
Serie D*

Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Oct 27, 2022)

*PSV Eindhoven vs Arsenal
Europa League*


Arsenal to win​Odds: @2.50


----------



## Bradd (Oct 27, 2022)

*Lazio vs FC Midtjylland
Europa League*


Lazio to win 1st half​Odds: @2.11


----------



## Bradd (Oct 27, 2022)

*Austria Wien vs Lech Poznan
Europa Conference League 1*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.84


----------



## Bradd (Oct 27, 2022)

*Union Berlin vs Braga
Europa League*


Union Berlin to win​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Oct 27, 2022)

*Qingdao Hainiu vs Beijing Technology
China League*


Beijing Technology +2.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Oct 27, 2022)

*Ludogorets Razgrad vs Real Betis
Europa League*


Real Betis to win​Odds: @2.40


----------



## Bradd (Oct 27, 2022)

*FC Zuerich vs Bodoe/Glimt
Europa League*


Over 3.5 goals​Odds: @2.55


----------



## Bradd (Oct 27, 2022)

*Omonia Nicosia vs Real Sociedad
Europa League*


Real Sociedad -1.25 (AH)​Odds: @2.19


----------



## Bradd (Oct 27, 2022)

*Ballkani vs Slavia Prague
Europa Conference League 1*


Over 4 goals​Odds: @4.40


----------



## Bradd (Oct 27, 2022)

*HJK vs Roma
Europa League*


Roma to win​Odds: @1.66


----------



## Bradd (Oct 27, 2022)

*Slovan Bratislava vs Pyunik
Europa Conference League 1

*
*Slovan Bratislava -1.00 (AH)*​Odds: @1.77


----------



## Bradd (Oct 27, 2022)

*Kunshan FC vs Jiangxi Beidamen
China League*


Under 3.5 goals​Odds: @1.86


----------



## Bradd (Oct 27, 2022)

*Fenerbahce vs Rennes
Europa League*


Fenerbahce to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.83


----------



## Bradd (Oct 27, 2022)

*SC Dnipro-1 vs Apollon Limassol
Europa Conference League 1*


Over 1.5 goals​Odds: @1.56


----------



## Bradd (Oct 27, 2022)

*Anderlecht vs FC FCSB
Europa Conference League 1*


Anderlecht -2.00 (AH)​Odds: @2.88


----------



## Bradd (Oct 27, 2022)

*FC Vaduz vs AZ Alkmaar
Europa Conference League 1*


AZ Alkmaar -1.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.75


----------



## Bradd (Oct 27, 2022)

*Mgaear Al Sarhan vs Al-Sareeh
1. Division*


Mgaear Al Sarhan 0.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.75


----------



## Bradd (Oct 27, 2022)

*Persepolis vs Mes Kerman
Persian Gulf Pro League*


Mes Kerman +1.00 (AH)​Odds: @2.00


----------



## Bradd (Oct 27, 2022)

*Zimbru vs FC Milsami Orhei
National Division*

Zimbru to win​Odds: @3.10


----------



## Bradd (Oct 27, 2022)

*Tractor vs Malavan
Persian Gulf Pro League*


Malavan to win or draw​Odds: @1.87


----------



## Bradd (Nov 1, 2022)

*FC Porto vs Atlético Madrid
Champions League*

Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Nov 1, 2022)

*Rangers vs Ajax
Champions League*

Rangers to win or draw​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Nov 1, 2022)

*Coleraine vs Dungannon Swifts
League Cup*

Over 3.5 goals​Odds: @2.06


----------



## Bradd (Nov 1, 2022)

*Lokomotiv Plovdiv vs CSKA Sofia
First Professional League*

Lokomotiv Plovdiv (+1) (EH)​Odds: @1.78


----------



## Bradd (Nov 1, 2022)

*Polisi Tanzania FC vs Dodoma Jiji FC
Premier League*

Over 2 goals​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Nov 1, 2022)

*Portsmouth vs AFC Wimbledon
EFL Trophy*

Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Nov 1, 2022)

*Bayern Munich vs Inter
Champions League*

Bayern Munich to win 1st half​Odds: @1.96


----------



## Bradd (Nov 1, 2022)

*Viktoria Plzen vs Barcelona
Champions League*

Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Nov 2, 2022)

*FC Copenhagen vs Borussia Dortmund
Champions League*

Borussia Dortmund to win​Odds: @1.83


----------



## Bradd (Nov 2, 2022)

*Eibar vs Lugo
Segunda Division*

Eibar to win​Odds: @1.75


----------



## Bradd (Nov 2, 2022)

*Maccabi Haifa vs Benfica
Champions League*


Benfica to win 1st half​Odds: @2.50


----------



## Bradd (Nov 2, 2022)

*Birmingham vs Millwall
Championship*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.01


----------



## Bradd (Nov 2, 2022)

*Manchester City vs Sevilla
Champions League*

Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Nov 2, 2022)

*Shakhtar Donetsk vs RB Leipzig
Champions League*

Shakhtar Donetsk +1.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.65


----------



## Bradd (Nov 2, 2022)

*AC Milan U19 vs Salzburg U19
UEFA Youth League*

Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.69


----------



## Bradd (Nov 2, 2022)

*AC Milan vs Salzburg
Champions League*

Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Nov 2, 2022)

*Real Madrid U19 vs Celtic U19
UEFA Youth League*


Under 4.5 goals​Odds: @1.72


----------



## Bradd (Nov 2, 2022)

*CD Mirandes vs Tenerife
Segunda Division*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.00


----------



## Bradd (Nov 3, 2022)

*Apollon Limassol vs FC Vaduz
Europa Conference League 1

*
*Apollon Limassol to win*​Odds: @1.82


----------



## Bradd (Nov 3, 2022)

*Partizan Belgrade vs Slovacko
Europa Conference League 1*

Partizan Belgrade to win​Odds: @1.73


----------



## Bradd (Nov 3, 2022)

*AZ Alkmaar vs SC Dnipro-1
Europa Conference League 1*

AZ Alkmaar to win​Odds: @1.78


----------



## Bradd (Nov 3, 2022)

*Monaco vs FK Crvena Zvezda
Europa League*

Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.68


----------



## Bradd (Nov 3, 2022)

*Union St.Gilloise vs Union Berlin
Europa League*

Both teams to score: no​Odds: @2.10


----------



## Bradd (Nov 4, 2022)

*Al-Hussein SC vs Sahab SC
1. Division*

Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.77


----------



## Bradd (Nov 4, 2022)

*Spartak Pleven vs Litex Lovech
Second Professional League*

Spartak Pleven to win​Odds : @1.83


----------



## Bradd (Nov 4, 2022)

*FK Mladost Novi Sad vs Vozdovac
Super Liga*

Vozdovac to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.86


----------



## Bradd (Nov 4, 2022)

*Viettel vs Binh Dinh
V-League*

Under 2.5 goals​Odds : @1.77


----------



## Bradd (Nov 4, 2022)

Udinese vs Lecce
Serie A


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.02


----------



## Bradd (Nov 4, 2022)

*FK Atmosfera vs FK Minija
1. Division*


FK Atmosfera to win​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Nov 4, 2022)

*Troyes vs Auxerre
Ligue 1*

Both teams to score: yes​Odds:1.74


----------



## Bradd (Nov 4, 2022)

*MVV Maastricht vs Helmond Sport
Eerste Divisie*

MVV Maastricht to win​Odds: @1.92


----------



## Bradd (Nov 4, 2022)

*Genk vs Sporting Charleroi
First Division A*

Genk to win​Odds: @1.62


----------



## Bradd (Nov 5, 2022)

*AC Milan vs Spezia
Serie A*

AC Milan to win to nil​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Nov 5, 2022)

*RFC Seraing vs St.Truiden
First Division A*


*St.Truiden to win Draw No Bet*​Odds: @1.60


----------



## Bradd (Nov 5, 2022)

*Angers vs Lens
Ligue 1

*
*Lens to win*​Odds: @1.81


----------



## Bradd (Nov 5, 2022)

*Melbourne City FC vs Perth Glory
A-League Men*


Melbourne City FC to win 1st half​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Nov 5, 2022)

*FC Tokyo vs Kawasaki Frontale
J. League*


Kawasaki Frontale to win​Odds: @1.71


----------



## Bradd (Nov 5, 2022)

*Blackburn vs Huddersfield
Championship*


Blackburn to win​Odds : @1.93


----------



## Bradd (Nov 5, 2022)

*Ried vs SK Austria Klagenfurt
Bundesliga*


SK Austria Klagenfurt to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.91


----------



## Bradd (Nov 5, 2022)

*Leeds vs Bournemouth
Premier League*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.14


----------



## Bradd (Nov 8, 2022)

*Athletic Bilbao vs Real Valladolid
LaLiga*

Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Nov 8, 2022)

*Hampton & Richmond vs Ebbsfleet United
National League North/South*

Ebbsfleet United to win​Odds: @1.82


----------



## Bradd (Nov 8, 2022)

*Hapoel Jerusalem FC vs Maccabi Tel Aviv
Ligat HaAl*

Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.96


----------



## Bradd (Nov 8, 2022)

*Osasuna vs Barcelona
LaLiga*

Barcelona to win​Odds: @1.72


----------



## Bradd (Nov 9, 2022)

*Bandirmaspor vs Karacabey Belediye Spor
Cup*

Karacabey Belediye Spor +0.50 (AH)​Odds: 2.0


----------



## Bradd (Nov 12, 2022)

*West Ham vs Leicester
Premier League*


West Ham to win​Odds: @2.02


----------



## Bradd (Nov 12, 2022)

*Ehime FC vs Azul Claro Numazu
J. League 3*

Under 2.25 goals​Odds: @1.81


----------



## Bradd (Nov 12, 2022)

*Jiangxi Beidamen vs Beijing Sports University FC
China League*

Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.83


----------



## Bradd (Nov 12, 2022)

*Lens vs Clermont Foot
Ligue 1*

Both teams to score: yes​Odds: 2.00


----------



## Bradd (Nov 12, 2022)

*ASU Politehnica Timisoara vs FC Metaloglobus Bucuresti
Liga II*

Under 2.25 goals​Odds: 1.77


----------



## Bradd (Nov 12, 2022)

*FC Brasov vs CSM Politehnica Iasi
Liga II*

FC Brasov to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.91


----------



## Bradd (Nov 12, 2022)

*Bournemouth vs Everton
Premier League*

Both teams to score: yes​Odds:1.92


----------



## Bradd (Nov 12, 2022)

*Newcastle Jets vs Melbourne City FC
A-League Men*

Melbourne City FC to win​Odds: @1.81


----------



## Bradd (Nov 12, 2022)

*Augsburg vs Bochum
Bundesliga*

Augsburg to win​Odds: @2.35


----------



## Bradd (Nov 12, 2022)

*FK Liepaja vs Valmiera FC
Virsliga*

Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.72


----------



## Bradd (Nov 13, 2022)

*Almopos Aridaia vs Panserraikos FC
Super League 2*


Almopos Aridaia +1.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.81


----------



## Bradd (Nov 13, 2022)

*America de Cali vs Deportivo Pasto
Primera A*


Deportivo Pasto +0.50 (AH)​Odds: @2.20


----------



## Bradd (Nov 13, 2022)

*Santa Clara vs Estoril
Liga Portugal*


Under 2 goals​Odds: @2.25


----------



## Bradd (Nov 13, 2022)

*America de Cali vs Deportivo Pasto
Primera A*


Deportivo Pasto to win or draw​Odds: @2.23


----------



## Bradd (Nov 13, 2022)

*Jong Ajax vs FC Den Bosch
Eerste Divisie*


Over 3 goals​Odds: @1.79


----------



## Bradd (Nov 14, 2022)

*Millonarios vs Deportivo Pereira
Primera A*

Millonarios -1.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.92


----------



## Bradd (Nov 14, 2022)

*Peru vs Ecuador
Friendlies (women)*


Ecuador to win​Odds: @2.01


----------



## Bradd (Nov 15, 2022)

*Saudi Arabia vs Croatia
Friendlies

*
*Croatia to win*​Odds: @1.75


----------



## Bradd (Nov 15, 2022)

*Atletico Huila vs Chico FC
Primera B*


Over 1.5 goals​Odds: @1.65


----------



## Bradd (Nov 15, 2022)

*Puerto Montt vs Deportes Copiapo
Primera B*


Deportes Copiapo to win Draw No Bet​ODds: @1.80


----------



## Bradd (Nov 15, 2022)

*Uzbekistan vs Kazakhstan
Friendlies*


Uzbekistan to win​Odds: @1.80


----------



## Bradd (Nov 15, 2022)

*Kosovo vs Armenia
Friendlies*


Kosovo to win​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Nov 15, 2022)

*Puerto Montt vs Deportes Copiapo
Primera B*


Deportes Copiapo to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @2.10


----------



## Bradd (Nov 22, 2022)

*Zhejiang Professional vs Shanghai Port
Super League*


Shanghai Port to win​Odds: @1.66


----------



## Bradd (Nov 22, 2022)

*Suzhou Dongwu vs Zibo Cuju
China League

*
*Suzhou Dongwu to win*​*Odds: @2.12*


----------



## Bradd (Nov 22, 2022)

*Henan Songshan Longmen vs Wuhan Yangtze River
Super League*


Henan Songshan Longmen -1.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Nov 22, 2022)

*Shenzhen FC vs Guangzhou FC
Super League*


Shenzhen FC to win​Odds: @2.25


----------



## Bradd (Nov 22, 2022)

*Beijing Sports University FC vs Sichuan Jiuniu
China League*


Under 1.5 goals in 1st half​Odds: @1.56


----------



## Bradd (Nov 22, 2022)

*Stevenage vs Arsenal Academy
EFL Trophy*


Stevenage to win​Odds: @2.15


----------



## Bradd (Nov 22, 2022)

*Real Kashmir FC vs Gokulam FC
I-League*

Gokulam FC to win​Odds: @2.62


----------



## Bradd (Nov 22, 2022)

*Stevenage vs Arsenal Academy
EFL Trophy*

Stevenage to win​Odds: @2.15


----------



## Bradd (Nov 22, 2022)

*Dodoma Jiji FC vs Young Africans
Premier League*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.60


----------



## Bradd (Nov 22, 2022)

*Alashkert FC vs Pyunik
Premier League*


Alashkert FC to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @2.10


----------



## Bradd (Nov 24, 2022)

*Portugal vs Ghana
World Cup*


Portugal -1.50 (AH)​Odds : @2.14


----------



## Bradd (Nov 24, 2022)

*Uruguay vs South Korea
World Cup*


Draw - Uruguay (-2) (EH)​Odds: @5.0


----------



## Bradd (Nov 24, 2022)

*Brazil vs Serbia
World Cup*


Brazil to win 1st half​Odds: @1.97


----------



## Bradd (Nov 24, 2022)

*Slovan Bratislava vs Zlate Moravce
Super Liga*


Over 3.5 goals​Odds: @1.97


----------



## Bradd (Nov 24, 2022)

*Lion City Sailors FC vs Borussia Dortmund
Club Friendlies*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.53


----------



## Bradd (Nov 24, 2022)

*Tondela vs Torreense
League Cup*


Tondela to win​Odds: @2.0


----------



## Bradd (Nov 24, 2022)

*DAC 1904 Dunajska Streda vs Ruzomberok
Super Liga*


DAC 1904 Dunajska Streda to win​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Nov 24, 2022)

*Oman FC vs Al-Suwaiq
Professional League*


Under 2 goals​Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Nov 24, 2022)

FC Hirnyk-Sport vs Chernigov
1. Division

Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.12


----------



## Bradd (Nov 25, 2022)

*Ittifaq Marrakech vs Youssoufia Berrechid
Elite 2*


Ittifaq Marrakech to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @2.12


----------



## Bradd (Nov 25, 2022)

*Racing de Casablanca vs AS Sale
Elite 2*


Racing de Casablanca to win or draw​Odds: @1.65


----------



## Bradd (Nov 25, 2022)

Netherlands vs Ecuador
World Cup


Netherlands to win​Odds: @1.98


----------



## Bradd (Nov 25, 2022)

*Martigues vs Orleans
National*


Martigues to win or draw​Odds: @1.65


----------



## Bradd (Nov 26, 2022)

*Hartley Wintney vs Merthyr Town
Northern Premier League*


Under 3 goals​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Nov 26, 2022)

*Herne Bay vs Brightlingsea Regent
Northern Premier League*


Herne Bay to win​Odds: @1.68


----------



## Bradd (Nov 26, 2022)

*SS Pennarossa vs La Fiorita Montegiardino
Campionato*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.88


----------



## Bradd (Nov 26, 2022)

*Warrington Town vs South Shields
Northern Premier League*


South Shields to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Nov 26, 2022)

*Dundee FC vs Airdrieonians
FA Cup*


Dundee FC -1.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.79


----------



## Bradd (Nov 26, 2022)

*FC Basel 1893 II vs FC Baden
Promotion League*


FC Baden 0.00 (AH)​Odds: @2.13


----------



## Bradd (Nov 26, 2022)

*Plymouth Parkway vs Metropolitan Police FC
Northern Premier League*


Under 3 goals​Odds: @1.99


----------



## Bradd (Nov 26, 2022)

*Kettering Town FC vs Southport
National League North/South*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: 1.91


----------



## Bradd (Nov 26, 2022)

*Leamington vs Peterborough Sports
National League North/South*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: 1.80


----------



## Bradd (Nov 26, 2022)

*Barnsley vs Crewe
FA Cup

*
*Barnsley to win*​*Odds: @1.60*


----------



## Bradd (Nov 26, 2022)

*Kidderminster vs Gloucester City
National League North/South*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.88


----------



## Bradd (Nov 27, 2022)

*Boavista vs Vilafranquense
League Cup*


Vilafranquense +0.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.99


----------



## Bradd (Nov 27, 2022)

*Olancho FC vs CD Marathon
Liga Nacional*


Both teams to score: no​Odds: @2.37


----------



## Bradd (Nov 27, 2022)

*South Korea vs Ghana
World Cup*


Ghana to win​Odds: @3.65


----------



## Bradd (Nov 27, 2022)

*Cameroon vs Serbia
World Cup*


Serbia (-1) (EH)​Odds: @3.61


----------



## Bradd (Nov 27, 2022)

*Cobreloa vs Deportes Copiapo
Primera B*


Cobreloa to win or draw​Odds: @1.50


----------



## Bradd (Nov 27, 2022)

*Millonarios vs Junior FC
Primera A*


Junior FC to win or draw​Odds: @2.94


----------



## Bradd (Nov 27, 2022)

*Kryvbas vs SC Dnipro-1
Premier League*


SC Dnipro-1 -0.75 (AH)​Odds: @1.81


----------



## Bradd (Nov 30, 2022)

*Dynamo Kyiv vs Metalist Kharkiv
Premier League*


Dynamo Kyiv -1.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.66


----------



## Bradd (Nov 30, 2022)

*CSD Municipal vs Deportivo Malacateco
Liga Nacional*


CSD Municipal to win​Odds: @1.74


----------



## Bradd (Nov 30, 2022)

*Al Shorta vs Al Talaba
Premier League

*
*Al Talaba to win or draw*​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Nov 30, 2022)

*Catanzaro vs Giugliano
Serie C*


Giugliano to win or draw​Odds: @3.0


----------



## Bradd (Nov 30, 2022)

*Wuhan Three Towns vs Changchun Yatai
Super League*


Wuhan Three Towns -1.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.60


----------



## Bradd (Nov 30, 2022)

*Pordenone Calcio vs Pro Patria
Serie C*


Pro Patria to win or draw​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Nov 30, 2022)

*Al-Nasr Salalah vs Oman FC
Professional League*


Oman FC to win or draw​Odds: @2.60


----------



## Bradd (Nov 30, 2022)

*Hebei FC vs Dalian Professional FC
Super League*


Over 3.5 goals​Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Nov 30, 2022)

*Al-Nasr Salalah vs Oman FC
Professional League

*
*Oman FC to win or draw*​Odds: @2.60


----------



## Bradd (Nov 30, 2022)

*Shandong Taishan vs Cangzhou Mighty Lions F.C
Super League*


Shandong Taishan -2.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.93


----------



## Bradd (Dec 6, 2022)

*Genk vs SC Heerenveen
Club Friendlies*


Genk to win​Odds: @2.00


----------



## Bradd (Dec 6, 2022)

*Morocco vs Spain
World Cup*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.11


----------



## Bradd (Dec 6, 2022)

*Athletic Bilbao vs Real Valladolid
Club Friendlies*


Athletic Bilbao to win​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Dec 6, 2022)

*Rayo Majadahonda vs Real Madrid Castilla
Primera Federacion*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.99


----------



## Bradd (Dec 6, 2022)

*Leamington vs Brackley Town
National League North/South*


Leamington to win or draw​Odds: @1.73


----------



## Bradd (Dec 7, 2022)

*PSS Sleman vs Madura United
Liga 1

*
*Madura United to win or draw*​Odds: @1.83


----------



## Bradd (Dec 7, 2022)

*Shirak vs FC Noah
Premier League*


Shirak to win​Odds: @1.93


----------



## Bradd (Dec 7, 2022)

*Al-Shabab vs Al Khalidiyah
Premier League*


Al Khalidiyah to win​Odds: @1.81


----------



## Bradd (Dec 7, 2022)

*Manama vs Bahrain SC
Premier League*


Manama to win​Odds: 1.70


----------



## Bradd (Dec 7, 2022)

*Aizawl FC vs Neroca FC
I-League*


Over 1.5 goals in 2nd half​Odds: @2.16


----------



## Bradd (Dec 7, 2022)

*SK Beveren vs Anderlecht U23
First Division B*


Anderlecht U23 +1.00 (AH)​Odds: @2.01


----------



## Bradd (Dec 7, 2022)

*CSD Municipal vs Antigua Guatemala
Liga Nacional*


CSD Municipal to win​Odds: @2.00


----------



## Bradd (Dec 7, 2022)

*Villefranche Beaujolais vs Chateauroux
National*


Chateauroux to win​Odds: @3.15


----------



## Bradd (Dec 7, 2022)

*Paris 13 Atletico vs FC Bastia-Borgo
National*


Paris 13 Atletico to win or draw​Odds: @1.61


----------



## Bradd (Dec 7, 2022)

*Alloa Athletic vs Queen of South
Challenge Cup*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Dec 10, 2022)

*Udinese vs West Ham
Club Friendlies*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.75


----------



## Bradd (Dec 11, 2022)

*Las Palmas vs Albacete
Segunda Division*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.38


----------



## Bradd (Dec 11, 2022)

*Lyon vs Paris Saint Germain
Division 1 (women)*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.15


----------



## Bradd (Dec 11, 2022)

*AEK Athens B vs Proodeftiki
Super League 2*


AEK Athens B to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.74


----------



## Bradd (Dec 11, 2022)

*Ceramica Cleopatra vs Haras El Hodoud
Premier League*


Both teams to score: no​Odds: @1.67


----------



## Bradd (Dec 11, 2022)

*Boavista vs Vitoria de Guimaraes
League Cup*


Over 0.5 goals in 1st half​Odds: 2.10


----------



## Bradd (Dec 11, 2022)

*Racing Santander vs CD Mirandes
Segunda Division

*
*Draw*​Odds: 3.10


----------



## Bradd (Dec 13, 2022)

*Europa FC vs Lincoln Red Imps FC
National League*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.87


----------



## Bradd (Dec 13, 2022)

*Qarabag FK vs FK Qabala
Premier League*


Under 4.5 goals​Odds: @1.35


----------



## Bradd (Dec 13, 2022)

*Persita vs RANS Nusantara
Liga 1*


Over 0.5 goals in 1st half​Odds: @1.65


----------



## Bradd (Dec 13, 2022)

*Shamakhi FK vs Zira
Premier League*


Zira -1.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Dec 13, 2022)

*Osasuna vs Brest
Club Friendlies*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Dec 13, 2022)

*Al-Qadsia vs Al Sahel SC
1. Division*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.75


----------



## Bradd (Dec 13, 2022)

*Persebaya Surabaya vs Persik
Liga 1*


Persebaya Surabaya to win​Odds: @1.63


----------



## Bradd (Dec 13, 2022)

*Shamakhi FK vs Zira
Premier League*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.42


----------



## Bradd (Dec 14, 2022)

*Dewa United FC vs Persib Bandung
Liga 1*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.83


----------



## Bradd (Dec 14, 2022)

*Malaysia vs Maldives
Friendlies*


Maldives +2.25 (AH)​Odds: @1.93


----------



## Bradd (Dec 14, 2022)

*Ballymena United vs Larne
Premiership*


Both teams to score: no​Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Dec 14, 2022)

*Flint Town United vs TNS
Premier League*


Both teams to score: no​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Dec 14, 2022)

*Birmingham vs Reading
Championship*


Birmingham to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.65


----------



## Bradd (Dec 14, 2022)

*Manisa Futbol Kulubu vs Tuzlaspor
1. Lig*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.98


----------



## Bradd (Dec 14, 2022)

*Bodrumspor vs Samsunspor
1. Lig

*
*Samsunspor to win or draw*​Odds: @1.72


----------



## Bradd (Dec 14, 2022)

*National Bank vs Zamalek SC
Premier League*


Zamalek SC to win​Odds: @1.80


----------



## Bradd (Dec 14, 2022)

*FC Porto vs Vizela
League Cup*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.01


----------



## Bradd (Dec 14, 2022)

*Leyton Orient vs Sutton United
League Two*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.30


----------



## Bradd (Dec 14, 2022)

*Bradford vs Rochdale
League Two*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.09


----------



## Bradd (Dec 14, 2022)

*Tranmere vs Crawley
League Two*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.10


----------



## Bradd (Dec 14, 2022)

*Haras El Hodoud vs Al Masry
Premier League*


Both teams to score: no​Odds: @1.65


----------



## Bradd (Dec 14, 2022)

*Ismaily SC vs Pyramids FC
Premier League*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.74


----------



## Bradd (Dec 14, 2022)

*De Graafschap vs Willem II
Eerste Divisie*


Willem II to win or draw​Odds: @1.64


----------



## Bradd (Dec 14, 2022)

*FC Eindhoven vs VVV-Venlo
Eerste Divisie*


FC Eindhoven to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.62


----------



## Bradd (Dec 14, 2022)

*Bnei Yehuda Tel Aviv vs Maccabi Ahi Nazareth
Leumit League*


Bnei Yehuda Tel Aviv to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.61


----------



## Bradd (Dec 14, 2022)

*Bali United FC vs Borneo Samarinda
Liga 1*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Dec 19, 2022)

*Henan Songshan Longmen vs Shanghai Shenhua
Cup*


Henan Songshan Longmen to win or draw​Odds: @2.20


----------



## Bradd (Dec 19, 2022)

*Chengdu Rongcheng FC vs Meizhou Hakka
Cup*

Chengdu Rongcheng FC to win​Odds: @1.49


----------



## Bradd (Dec 19, 2022)

*Apollon Pontou vs Almopos Aridaia
Super League 2*


Apollon Pontou to win 2nd half​Odds: @2.62


----------



## Bradd (Dec 19, 2022)

*Naft Masjed Soleyman FC vs Foolad Khuzestan
Persian Gulf Pro League*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.70


----------



## Bradd (Dec 19, 2022)

*Bali United FC vs PSS Sleman
Liga 1*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.94


----------



## Bradd (Dec 19, 2022)

*PAE Veria NFC 2019 vs Panserraikos FC
Super League 2*


Panserraikos FC to win​Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Dec 19, 2022)

*Athens Kallithea FC vs Olympiacos B
Super League 2*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.26


----------



## Bradd (Dec 19, 2022)

*Perugia vs Venezia
Serie B*


Venezia to win Draw No Bet​Odds; @2.12


----------



## Bradd (Dec 19, 2022)

*Ceramica Cleopatra vs El Dakhleya
Premier League*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.30


----------



## Bradd (Dec 19, 2022)

*PSM Makassar vs PSIS
Liga 1*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.65


----------



## Bradd (Dec 19, 2022)

*Diagoras Rodos vs Apollon Larissa
Super League 2*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.83


----------



## Bradd (Dec 19, 2022)

*Arman Gohar Sirjan vs Van Pars Naqsh Jahan
Azadegan League*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.47


----------



## Bradd (Dec 19, 2022)

*Chennaiyin FC vs Kerala Blasters FC
Super League*


Kerala Blasters FC to win​Odds: @2.20


----------



## Bradd (Dec 19, 2022)

*Chengdu Rongcheng FC vs Meizhou Hakka
Cup*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.86


----------



## Bradd (Dec 19, 2022)

*Zhejiang Professional vs Guangzhou City
Cup*


Over 3.5 goals​Odds: @3.35


----------



## Bradd (Dec 19, 2022)

*Wigan vs Sheffield United
Championship*


Sheffield United to win​Odds: @2.10


----------



## Bradd (Dec 19, 2022)

*Casa Pia AC vs Roma
Club Friendlies*


Roma -1.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.80


----------



## Bradd (Dec 20, 2022)

*Zamalek SC vs Haras El Hodoud
Premier League*


Zamalek SC -1.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.61


----------



## Bradd (Dec 20, 2022)

*Al Ittihad Kalba vs Sharjah Cultural Club
Arabian Gulf League*


Sharjah Cultural Club to win​Odds: @1.73


----------



## Bradd (Dec 20, 2022)

*Ruvu Shooting vs Mtibwa Sugar
Premier League*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.28


----------



## Bradd (Dec 20, 2022)

*KV Mechelen vs RFC Seraing
Cup*


KV Mechelen to win​Odds: @1.72


----------



## Bradd (Dec 20, 2022)

*Al-Qadsia vs Al Fahaheel
1. Division*

Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.73


----------



## Bradd (Dec 21, 2022)

*Charlton vs Brighton
EFL Cup

*
*Over 2.5 goals*​*Odds: @1.64*


----------



## Bradd (Dec 21, 2022)

*Luparense vs Caldiero Terme
Serie D*


Luparense to win or draw​Odds: @1.60


----------



## Bradd (Dec 21, 2022)

*Vibonese vs Ragusa Calcio
Serie D*


Vibonese to win​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Dec 21, 2022)

*Portici vs Atletico Uri
Serie D*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Dec 21, 2022)

*Manchester United vs Burnley
EFL Cup*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.86


----------



## Bradd (Dec 21, 2022)

*Villafranca vs Virtus Bolzano
Serie D*


Villafranca to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Dec 21, 2022)

*Matera vs Puteolana
Serie D*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Dec 21, 2022)

*Lavello vs Gravina
Serie D*

Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.86


----------



## Bradd (Dec 22, 2022)

*Al Batin vs Al-Raed
King Cup*


Al-Raed to win​Odds: @1.75


----------



## Bradd (Dec 22, 2022)

*Apollon Larissa vs AE Iraklis Larissa
Super League 2*


Apollon Larissa to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Dec 22, 2022)

Moreirense vs Arouca
League Cup


Moreirense to win​Odds: @2.24


----------



## Bradd (Dec 22, 2022)

*Jamshedpur FC vs FC Goa
Super League*


FC Goa to win​Odds: @2.06


----------



## Bradd (Dec 22, 2022)

*Konyaspor vs Bodrumspor
Cup*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.77


----------



## Bradd (Dec 22, 2022)

*Manchester City vs Liverpool
EFL Cup*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.71


----------



## Bradd (Dec 22, 2022)

*Reggina vs Inter
Club Friendlies*


Reggina +1.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.68


----------



## Bradd (Dec 22, 2022)

*Mqabba vs Marsaskala
1. Division*


Mqabba to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @2.10


----------



## Bradd (Dec 22, 2022)

*PSIS vs Bali United FC
Liga 1*


Over 2 goals​Odds: @1.65


----------



## Bradd (Dec 22, 2022)

*Kenkre FC vs Real Kashmir FC
I-League*


Real Kashmir FC to win​Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Dec 22, 2022)

*Kinondoni MC vs Polisi Tanzania FC
Premier League*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.43


----------



## Bettingsocks (Dec 22, 2022)

Interesting suggestions.... I'll give them a shot


----------



## Bradd (Dec 23, 2022)

*Philippines vs Brunei
AFF Championship*


Under 4.25 goals​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Dec 23, 2022)

*FC Emmen vs FC Dordrecht
Club Friendlies*


FC Dordrecht +1.50 (AH)​Odds: @1.73


----------



## Bradd (Dec 23, 2022)

*Crotone vs Messina
Serie C*

Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.15


----------



## Bradd (Dec 23, 2022)

*Shanghai Port vs Shandong Taishan
Super League*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.85


----------



## Bradd (Dec 23, 2022)

*FK Neftchi vs Shamakhi FK
Premier League*

Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.91


----------



## Bradd (Dec 23, 2022)

*Hapoel Kfar Saba vs Hapoel Rishon LeZion
Leumit League*


Hapoel Kfar Saba to win​Odds: @2.35


----------



## Bradd (Dec 23, 2022)

*Pafos FC vs Akritas Chlorakas
1. Division*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.60


----------



## Bradd (Dec 23, 2022)

*Mantova vs SG City Nova
Serie C*


Over 2 goals​Odds: 1.78


----------



## Bradd (Dec 23, 2022)

*Agudat Sport Ashdod vs Maccabi Ahi Nazareth
Leumit League*


Maccabi Ahi Nazareth to win​Odds: @2.15


----------



## Bradd (Dec 28, 2022)

*Hibernian vs Celtic
Premiership*


Celtic to win​Odds: @1.60


----------



## Bradd (Dec 28, 2022)

*Troyes vs Nantes
Ligue 1*


Troyes to win or draw​Odds: @1.57


----------



## Bradd (Dec 28, 2022)

*Auxerre vs Monaco
Ligue 1*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.71


----------



## Bradd (Dec 28, 2022)

*Alanyaspor vs Kayserispor
Super Lig*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.69


----------



## Bradd (Dec 28, 2022)

*MAT Tetouan vs Hassania Agadir
Botola Pro*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.30


----------



## Bradd (Dec 28, 2022)

*AC Ajaccio vs Angers
Ligue 1*


AC Ajaccio to win​Odds: @2.08


----------



## Bradd (Dec 28, 2022)

*Kilmarnock vs Aberdeen
Premiership*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.15


----------



## Bradd (Dec 28, 2022)

*MAT Tetouan vs Hassania Agadir
Botola Pro*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.38


----------



## Bradd (Dec 28, 2022)

*St. Johnstone vs Hearts
Premiership*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.11


----------



## Bradd (Dec 28, 2022)

*Livingston vs St. Mirren
Premiership*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.38


----------



## Bradd (Dec 30, 2022)

*Zhejiang Professional vs Wuhan Yangtze River
Super League*

Under 4 goals​Odds: @1.84


----------



## Bradd (Dec 30, 2022)

*Newcastle vs Leeds
Premier League

*
*Newcastle to win*​Odds:* @1.62*


----------



## Bradd (Dec 31, 2022)

*Fulham vs Southampton
Premier League*

Fulham to win​Odds: @2.02


----------



## Bradd (Dec 31, 2022)

*Barcelona vs Espanyol
LaLiga*

Barcelona to win​Odds: @1.54


----------



## Bradd (Dec 31, 2022)

*Villarreal vs Valencia
LaLiga*

Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.94


----------



## Bradd (Dec 31, 2022)

*Central Coast Mariners vs Melbourne Victory
A-League Men*

Central Coast Mariners to win​Odds: @2.51


----------



## Bradd (Dec 31, 2022)

*Esteghlal Molasani vs Saipa
Azadegan League*

Saipa to win​Odds: @2.11


----------



## Bradd (Dec 31, 2022)

*Chengdu Rongcheng FC vs Dalian Professional FC
Super League*

Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.60


----------



## Bradd (Dec 31, 2022)

*Paykan vs Sepahan
Persian Gulf Pro League*


Sepahan to win​Odds: 1.74


----------



## Bradd (Dec 31, 2022)

*Hapoel Tel Aviv vs Maccabi Netanya
Ligat HaAl*


Both teams to score: no​Odds: @2.15


----------



## Bradd (Dec 31, 2022)

*Khooshe Talaee Sana Saveh vs Van Pars Naqsh Jahan
Azadegan League*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.90


----------



## Bradd (Dec 31, 2022)

*Nassaji Mazandaran FC vs Tractor
Persian Gulf Pro League*


Tractor to win or draw​Odds: 1.60


----------



## Bradd (Jan 5, 2023)

*Trabzonspor vs Giresunspor
Super Lig*


Trabzonspor -1.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.94


----------



## Bradd (Jan 5, 2023)

*Gaziantep FK vs Istanbul Basaksehir
Super Lig*

Istanbul Basaksehir to win​Odds: @2.15


----------



## Bradd (Jan 5, 2023)

*Santa Clara vs Braga
Liga Portugal*


Braga -0.75 (AH)​Odds : @1.75


----------



## Bradd (Jan 5, 2023)

*Leixoes vs Moreirense
Liga Portugal 2*


Moreirense to win​Odds: @2.30


----------



## Bradd (Jan 5, 2023)

*Eldense vs Athletic Bilbao
Copa del Rey*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @2.15


----------



## Bradd (Jan 5, 2023)

*Persepolis vs Nassaji Mazandaran FC
Persian Gulf Pro League*


Persepolis to win​Odds: @1.65


----------



## Bradd (Jan 5, 2023)

*Ibiza Islas Pitiusas vs Real Betis
Copa del Rey*


Real Betis to win to nil​Odds: @1.75


----------



## Bradd (Saturday at 12:08 PM)

*Liverpool vs Wolverhampton
FA Cup*


Liverpool -1.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.62


----------



## Bradd (Saturday at 12:14 PM)

*Crystal Palace vs Southampton
FA Cup*


Crystal Palace to win​Odds: 1.83


----------



## Bradd (Saturday at 12:20 PM)

*S.S. Arezzo vs Orvietana
Serie D*


S.S. Arezzo to win 1st half​Odds: 2.00


----------



## Bradd (Saturday at 12:28 PM)

*Farense vs Nacional
Liga Portugal 2*


Farense to win​Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Saturday at 12:52 PM)

*Villarreal vs Real Madrid
LaLiga

*
*Real Madrid 0.00 (AH)*​*Odds: @1.68*


----------



## Bradd (Tuesday at 4:41 AM)

*Perth Glory vs Brisbane Roar FC
A-League Men*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.19


----------



## Bradd (Tuesday at 4:44 AM)

*Barito Putera vs PSM Makassar
Liga 1*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.98


----------



## Bradd (Tuesday at 4:45 AM)

*Notts Co. vs Boreham Wood
National League*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: 1.70


----------



## Bradd (Tuesday at 4:46 AM)

*Leixoes vs Famalicao
Cup*


Both teams to score: yes​Odds: @1.91


----------



## Bradd (Tuesday at 4:46 AM)

*Barito Putera vs PSM Makassar
Liga 1

*
*Barito Putera to win Draw No Bet*​*Odds: @1.71*


----------



## Bradd (Tuesday at 4:48 AM)

*Bolton vs Portsmouth
EFL Trophy*


Bolton 0.00 (AH)​Odds: @1.63


----------



## Bradd (Tuesday at 4:50 AM)

*Varzim vs Benfica
Cup

*
*Both teams to score: no*​*Odds: 1.75*


----------



## Bradd (Tuesday at 4:56 AM)

*Canaa U20 vs Botafogo PB U20
Sao Paulo Youth Cup*


Both teams to score: no​Odds: @2.66


----------



## Bradd (Tuesday at 4:59 AM)

*Pau vs Grenoble
Ligue 2*


Under 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.62


----------



## Bradd (Tuesday at 5:02 AM)

*Le Havre vs Sochaux
Ligue 2*


Le Havre to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.74


----------



## Bradd (Wednesday at 12:34 PM)

*Nola vs Pomezia
Serie D*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.65


----------



## Bradd (Wednesday at 12:43 PM)

*Real Madrid vs Valencia
Super Cup*


Real Madrid to win​Odds: @1.63


----------



## Bradd (Wednesday at 12:53 PM)

*Troyes vs Marseille
Ligue 1*


2nd half to have most goals​Odds: @2.00


----------



## Bradd (Wednesday at 12:53 PM)

*ASD Calcio Chieri 1955 vs Derthona
Serie D*


Over 1.5 goals in 2nd half​Odds: @2.20


----------



## Bradd (Wednesday at 12:54 PM)

*P.D.H.A.E. vs Borgosesia
Serie D*


P.D.H.A.E. to win Draw No Bet​Odds: @1.76


----------



## Bradd (Wednesday at 12:55 PM)

*Clermont Foot vs Rennes
Ligue 1*


Rennes to win​Odds: @2.00


----------



## Bradd (Wednesday at 1:08 PM)

*Arminia Bielefeld vs Borussia Moenchengladbach
Club Friendlies*


Arminia Bielefeld +1.75 (AH)​Odds: @1.88


----------



## Bradd (Wednesday at 1:09 PM)

*ASDC Gozzano vs Sanremese
Serie D*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.01


----------



## Bradd (Wednesday at 1:11 PM)

*Lorient vs Monaco
Ligue 1*


2nd half to have most goals​Odds: @2.10


----------



## Bradd (Wednesday at 1:25 PM)

*Trapani vs San Luca
Serie D*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.86


----------



## Bradd (Wednesday at 1:26 PM)

*Aris Thessaloniki FC vs Levadiakos
Cup*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @2.08


----------



## Bradd (Yesterday at 7:45 AM)

*Hyderabad FC vs Chennaiyin FC
Super League*

Under 3.5 goals​Odds: @1.70


----------



## Bradd (Yesterday at 7:46 AM)

*Sweden vs Iceland
Friendlies*


Sweden -0.75 (AH)​Odds: 1.92


----------



## Bradd (Yesterday at 7:47 AM)

*Vitoria de Setubal vs Casa Pia AC
Cup*


Casa Pia AC to win​Odds: @1.65


----------



## Bradd (Yesterday at 7:49 AM)

*Roma vs Genoa
Coppa Italia*

Roma to win​Odds: 1.61


----------



## Bradd (Yesterday at 8:27 AM)

*Apollon Pontou vs Panserraikos FC
Cup*


Panserraikos FC -1.25 (AH)​Odds: @1.77


----------



## Bradd (Yesterday at 8:28 AM)

*Fiorentina vs Sampdoria
Coppa Italia*


Fiorentina to win​Odds: @1.65


----------



## Bradd (Yesterday at 8:39 AM)

*Union St.Gilloise vs Gent
Cup*


Over 2.5 goals​Odds: @1.90


----------



## Bradd (Yesterday at 8:40 AM)

*Churchill Brothers vs Neroca FC
I-League*


Churchill Brothers to win​Odds: @1.73


----------



## Bradd (Today at 12:47 PM)

*JDR Stars vs Pretoria Callies
National First Division*


JDR Stars to win​Odds: @2.05


----------



## Bradd (Today at 12:59 PM)

*Moreirense vs Mafra
Liga Portugal 2*


Moreirense to win​Odds: @1.95


----------



## Bradd (Today at 1:00 PM)

*Santo Andre U20 vs Bahia U20
Sao Paulo Youth Cup*


Santo Andre U20 to win​Odds: @2.35


----------

